# The Classical Music Project, #3001 and Beyond (Polling Edition!)



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Here is a website with the results so far in the various subpages. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *once per day*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> After
> 
> My vote
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded


Here's how to fill it out, plus some new rules for the new times:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for one work: either seconding a work already on the nominated list or nominating an entirely new work of your choosing. New works must not already be included in the overall "enshrined" list, shown alphabetically in the following several posts as well as that same website.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - My username". If you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the end of the "Seconded" list, removing the username attached. No need to vote for works already on the "Seconded" list in this thread.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update it as in Step 2.

4. Once the "Seconded" list reaches at least 15 works, I or another member will create an accompanying poll thread with those 15 works asking for users to select their preferred work(s).

5. After a week or so, the polled pieces will be added to the overall list in the order of their received votes. Any ties will be broken by the chronological order in which the pieces were seconded, from oldest to newest.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

4. It is generally courteous not to vote for works in second place as that would inhibit expedient enshrinements.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abel, Carl Friedrich:* 
27 Pieces for Bass Viol, WK 186-212

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Ablinger, Peter:* 
points & views

*Abrahamsen, Hans:* 
Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
Let me tell you
Schnee

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Naive and Sentimental Music
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Road Movies
Scheherazade.2
Shaker Loops
Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Son of Chamber Symphony
The Chairman Dances
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean
In the White Silence
The Wind in High Places

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Living Toys, op. 9
Piano Quintet
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #12 "Luosto"
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Mallorca, op. 202
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfano, Franco:* 
Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
Symphony #2 in D, op. 11

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Benedictus for Organ, op. 54
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant
Sonatine in A minor, op. 61

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus
Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole

*Alnæs, Eyvind:* 
Piano Concerto in D, op. 27

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours
Heaven is Shy of Earth

*Andrée, Elfrida:* 
Piano Quintet in E minor

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Materie
De Staat

*Anna Thorvaldsdottir:* 
Aeriality

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.):* 
Le Chansonnier du Roi

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
A Jazz Symphony
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Antill, John:* 
Corroboree

*Aperghis, Georges:* 
Avis de Tempête

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations"
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Guitar Concerto, op. 67
Rinaldo and Armida, op. 49
String Quartet #2, op. 118
Symphony #1, op. 22
Symphony #4, op. 71

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #2 in A
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Ashton, Algernon:* 
Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164

*Ashwell, Thomas:* 
Missa Ave Maria

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 21
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3
Symphony #2 in F, op. 6
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre"
Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"
Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48

*Auerbach, Lera:* 
Post Silentium
Sogno di Stabat Mater

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
All Set
Correspondences
Philomel
String Quartet #2
Swan Song #1

*Bacewicz, Grażyna:* 
Piano Quintet #2
String Quartet #4

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte

*Bach, Johann Christoph:* 
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bach, Wilhelm Friedemann:* 
Sinfonia in F, F. 67 "Dissonant"

*Bacheler, Daniel:* 
Monsieur's Almaine

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Islamey, op. 18
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Symphony #1 in C
Tamara

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Hermit Songs, op. 29
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
La Mort de Virgile
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
15 Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Out of Doors, Sz. 81
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
Elegiac Trio
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #2, op. 72a
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Mass in C, op. 86
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #25 in G, op. 79
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quintet in C, op. 29
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
The Consecration of the House Overture, op. 124
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Capuleti e i Montecchi
I Puritani
La Sonnambula
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara
Written on Skin

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Der Wein
Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berger, Wilhelm:* 
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Rendering
Sequenza IV
Sequenza VIII
Sequenza XII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Béatrice et Bénédict, op. 27
Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Roman Carnival Overture, op. 9
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Candide
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Billone, Pierluigi:* 
1+1=1
Sgorgo Y. N. Oo

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Symphony in C-sharp minor
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Blow, John:* 
Venus and Adonis

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25
Symphony in F, op. 24

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Bonnal, Joseph-Ermend:* 
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #1 in A
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Bortniansky, Dmytro [Dmitry]:* 
Cherubim Song #7

*Bottesini, Giovanni:* 
Gran Duo Concertante for Violin and Bass

*Boughton, Rutland:* 
The Immortal Hour

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulanger, Nadia:* 
Vers la vie nouvelle

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
...explosante-fixe...
12 Notations
Anthèmes II
Dérive 1
Dérive 2
Dialogue de l'ombre double
Le marteau sans maître
Livre pour cordes
Messagesquisse
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Sonatine for Flute and Piano
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Braga Santos, Joly:* 
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16


----------



## Trout

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Five Songs, op. 49
Five Songs, op. 94
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Rinaldo, op. 50
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
Sonata for 2 Pianos in F minor, op. 34b
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103

*Bray, Charlotte:* 
At the Speed of Stillness

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 64
Billy Budd, op. 50
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Curlew River, op. 71
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
Violin Concerto, op. 15
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos
Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco"

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Stabat Mater dolorosa

*Bruch, Max:* 
Canzone, op. 55
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
Requiem in D minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #0 in D minor
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Bryars, Gavin:* 
Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busnois [Busnoys], Antoine:* 
Anthoni usque limina

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Sonatina Seconda

*Butterworth, George:* 
Six Songs from A Shropshire Lad

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cabezón, Antonio de:* 
Obras de Música

*Caccini, Giulio:* 
Le nuove musiche (The New Music)

*Cage, John:* 
4'33"
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
String Quartet in Four Parts
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Campra, André:* 
Messe de Requiem

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Caplet, André:* 
Le Miroir de Jésus

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations
The Great Learning
Treatise

*Carissimi, Giacomo:* 
Jephte

*Carpenter, John Alden:* 
Adventures in a Perambulator

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Concerto
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
Night Fantasies
Piano Sonata
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei
Variations for Orchestra

*Casella, Alfredo:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12
Triple Concerto, op. 56

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario:* 
24 Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99

*Cavalli, Francesco:* 
La Calisto

*Cerha, Friedrich:* 
Spiegel

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
Bourrée fantasque
España

*Chaminade, Cécile:* 
Flute Concertino in D, op. 107

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25
Symphony in B-flat, op. 20

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Mass #11 in A "For the Coronation of Charles X"
Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #1 in E-flat
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Cello Concerto
Clarinet Concerto
Piano Concerto
Šu
Violin Concerto
Xi

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Impromptus
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Scherzi
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano", op. 2
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Čiurlionis, Mikalojus Konstantinas:* 
Jūra (The Sea)
Miške (In the Forest)

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Piano Trio
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Clyne, Anna:* 
Night Ferry
The Violin

*Coates, Eric:* 
London Suite

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
El Salón México
Fanfare for the Common Man
Lincoln Portrait
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Conjurer
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Cras, Jean:* 
Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Ancient Voices of Children
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Czernowin, Chaya:* 
MAIM

*Czerny, Carl:* 
String Quartet in D minor
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero
Piccola musica notturna

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Eight Songs for a Mad King
Strathclyde Concerto #9
Symphony #1
Trumpet Concerto
Worldes Blis

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Lindaraja, L 97
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Masques, L 105
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Petite Suite, L 65
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Proses lyriques, L 84
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Decaux, Abel:* 
Clairs de lune

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé
Sylvia

*Delius, Frederick:* 
A Mass of Life
A Village Romeo and Juliet
Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody)
Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Florida Suite
Paris - The Song of a Great City
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Denisov, Edison:* 
Concerto for 2 Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings
Saxophone Concerto
Sonata for Flute and Guitar

*Dennehy, Donnacha:* 
Grá agus Bás

*Dhomont, Francis:* 
Forêt profonde

*Dillon, James:* 
The Book of Elements

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Variations on a Nursery Song, op. 25
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
Anna Bolena
Don Pasquale
La fille du régiment
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor
Maria Stuarda

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Dubois, Théodore:* 
Piano Quintet in F

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
Missa Ave regina celorum
Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dufourt, Hugues:* 
Erewhon

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Ariane et Barbe-bleue
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae
Veni Sancte Spiritus

*Duparc, Henri:* 
Chanson triste
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23
Symphony in G minor, op. 25

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Correspondances
Les Citations
Métaboles
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit etoilée"
Tout un monde lointain
Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)"

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphonic Variations, op. 78
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
Theme and Variations in A-flat, op. 36
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Dyson, George:* 
The Canterbury Pilgrims

*Eastman, Julius:* 
Evil ******

*Eberl, Anton:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 33

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Emmanuel, Maurice:* 
Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Piano Quintet, op. 29
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Suite #3 for Piano, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Englund, Einar:* 
Symphony #4 "Nostalgic"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos
Seven

*eRikm, Ferrari, Luc, and Lehn, Thomas:* 
Les Protorythmiques

*Fagerlund, Sebastian:* 
Isola

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
La vida breve
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32
Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Masques et Bergamasques Suite, op. 112
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108

*Fayrfax, Robert:* 
Missa O quam glorifica

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
For Philip Guston
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
Rothko Chapel
String Quartet #2
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Firecycle Beta
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39
Quintet in D, op. 42

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, H. 32

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
English Country Tunes
Red Earth
Third String Quartet

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Foulds, John:* 
A World Requiem, op. 60

*Françaix, Jean:* 
L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Piano Trio #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
String Quartet in D
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Fiori Musicali
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo


----------



## Trout

*Froberger, Johann Jakob:* 
Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger"

*Fučík, Julius:* 
Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68

*Furrer, Beat:* 
FAMA
Piano Concerto
Spur

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Aquarellen, op. 19
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gaito, Constantino:* 
Piano Quintet, op. 24
Piano Trio, op. 25

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gautier de Coincy [Coinci]:* 
Miracles de Nostre Dame

*Ge Gan-Ru:* 
String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"

*Gerhard, Roberto:* 
Symphony #4 "New York"
The Plague

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Tenebrae Responsories
Terzo Libro di Madrigali (Book III)

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Pampeana #3, op. 24
Panambí, op. 1
Piano Concerto #1, op. 28
Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
Sonata for Guitar, op. 47
String Quartet #1, op. 20
String Quartet #2, op. 26

*Giordano, Umberto:* 
Andrea Chénier

*Giuliani, Mauro:* 
Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124

*Gjeilo, Ola:* 
Dark Night of the Soul

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Etudes for Piano
Glassworks
Koyaanisqatsi
La Belle et la Bête
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
Songs from Liquid Days
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
String Quartet #5
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Symphony #8
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Alceste
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Java Suite
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony
Studies on Chopin's Études

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Eislermaterial
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats
Musae Jovis

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Timber
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gosfield, Annie:* 
The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory

*Gottschalk, Louis Moreau:* 
Bamboula, op. 2

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Grainger, Percy:* 
Lincolnshire Posy

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49
Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Valses Poéticos

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Grechaninov [Gretchaninov], Alexander [Aleksandr]:* 
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grime, Helen:* 
Three Whistler Miniatures

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Guarnieri, Camargo:* 
Symphony #2 "Uirapuru"

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
In Tempus Praesens
Offertorium
Repentance
Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guerrero, Francisco:* 
Missa Super flumina Babylonis

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"

*Haas, Pavel:* 
Cello Concerto
Hyperion
in vain
limited approximations
String Quartet #7
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Hakola, Kimmo:* 
Clarinet Concerto

*Halffter, Ernesto:* 
Sinfonietta in D

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Athalia, HWV 52
Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Jephtha, HWV 70
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Organ Concertos, op. 4, HWV 289-294
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Samson, HWV 57
Saul, HWV 53
Semele, HWV 58
Solomon, HWV 67
The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264
Theodora, HWV 68
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Mosaics
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harbison, John:* 
Piano Trio #2 "Short Stories"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Body Mandala
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Hauer, Josef Matthias:* 
Romantische Phantasie, op. 37

*Hausegger, Siegmund von:* 
Natursymphonie

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Mass #9 in C "Missa in tempore belli", "Paukenmesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob.XVI/20
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob.I/105
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin (Morning)"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #46 in B
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #86 in D
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #90 in C
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Heinichen, Johann David:* 
Dresden Concerti

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
Das Floß der Medusa (The Raft of the Medusa)
El Cimarrón

*Hermann of Reichenau [Hermannus Contractus]:* 
Salve Regina

*Hermanson, Åke:* 
Lyrical Metamorphosis

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Hersch, Michael:* 
The Vanishing Pavilions

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Violin Concerto

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Beast Sampler
Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
Harp Sonata
Kammermusik, op. 36
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
Trauermusik
Trumpet Sonata
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Hoffmann, Ernst Theodor Amadeus:* 
Undine

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Choral Symphony, op. 41
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Invocation, op. 19/2
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Cloud Messenger, op. 30
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Cello Concerto
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"
Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"

*Hosokawa, Toshio:* 
New Seeds of Contemplation
Utsurohi

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Husa, Karel:* 
Music for Prague 1968

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)
Flute Concerto

*Indy, Vincent d':* 
Symphony on a French Mountain Air, op. 25

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ireland, John:* 
Greater Love Hath No Man
Piano Concerto in E-flat

*Ives, Charles:* 
114 Songs
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Piano Trio
Psalm 90
Robert Browning Overture
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3
Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
From the House of the Dead
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Káťa Kabanová
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Jirásek, Jan:* 
Missa Propria

*Jón Leifs:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Jongen, Joseph:* 
Symphonie Concertante, op. 81

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabalevsky, Dmitry:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kalinnikov, Vasily:* 
Symphony #1 in G minor
Symphony #2 in A

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents"
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Karabits, Ivan:* 
Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)"

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Symphony #2 in E minor "The Bell"
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Kilar, Wojciech:* 
Angelus

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Knussen, Oliver:* 
Symphony #3

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
Háry János, op. 15
Missa Brevis
Peacock Variations
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening
Theatre Overture

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 51
Violin Sonata, op. 64

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor, VB 142
Symphony in E-flat, VB 144

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Krenek, Ernst:* 
Piano Sonata #7, op. 240

*Krommer, Franz:* 
Octet Partita (Harmony) in F, op. 57

*Kuhnau, Johann:* 
Biblical Sonatas

*Kurtág, György:* 
Hipartita, op. 43
Hommage à R. Sch., op. 15d
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola
Stele, op. 33

*Kuula, Toivo:* 
Piano Trio in A, op. 7

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)
String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso"

*Lajtha, László:* 
String Quartet #10, op. 58

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Namouna
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Landini, Francesco:* 
Ecco la primavera

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Larsson, Lars-Erik:* 
Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
Missa Tous les regretz
Penitential Psalms
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lawes, William:* 
Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ

*Leeuw, Reinbert de:* 
Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leighton, Kenneth:* 
Symphony for Strings, op. 3

*Leiviskä, Helvi:* 
Symphony #3

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Léonin [Leoninus]:* 
Magnus Liber Organi

*Lerdahl, Fred:* 
Time after Time

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Aventures
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Nouvelles Aventures
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Viola Sonata
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Era
Feria
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Via Crucis, S.53

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lloyd, George:* 
Requiem


----------



## Trout

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Les espaces du sommeil
Livre pour orchestre
Musique funèbre
Piano Concerto
Piano Sonata
String Quartet
Symphonic Variations
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*Lyapunov, Sergei [Sergey]:* 
Piano Concerto #2, op. 38

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23
Woodland Sketches, op. 51

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross
Stabat Mater

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Blumine
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Malec, Ivo:* 
Sonoris Causa

*Malipiero, Gian Francesco:* 
String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marenzio, Luca:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes
September Canons
Three Penitential Visions

*Martin, Frank:* 
Concerto for 7 Winds, Timpani, Percussion, and Strings
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
String Quartet #6, H. 312
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352
The Greek Passion, H. 372

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martucci, Giuseppe:* 
Symphony #2 in F, op. 81

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon
Werther

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*McPhee, Colin:* 
Tabuh-Tabuhan

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Quintet in C
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1

*Melartin, Erkki:* 
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 30
Traumgesicht, op. 70

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 12
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
The Fair Melusine Overture, op. 32
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Menotti, Gian Carlo:* 
Amahl and the Night Visitors
The Consul

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Poèmes pour Mi
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
L'Africaine
Les Huguenots

*Mielck, Ernst:* 
Symphony in F minor, op. 4

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Cants mágìcs
Impresiones Intimas
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Mondonville, Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de:* 
Grands Motets
Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Secondo Libro dei Madrigali (Book II)
Il Sesto Libro de Madrigali (Book VI)
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
Lamento d'Arianna
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Moondog [Louis Hardin]:* 
Madrigals, Rounds, Canons

*Morales, Cristóbal de:* 
Missa pro defunctis

*Moran, Robert:* 
Trinity Requiem

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Moszkowski, Moritz:* 
Piano Concerto in E, op. 59

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum
Quaeramus cum pastoribus

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449
Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Rondo in A minor, K. 511
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #3 in G, K. 216
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Désintégrations
Gondwana
Le Lac
Les Sept Paroles
Tellur
Territoires de l'Oubli
Winter Fragments

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86
Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
String Quartet #3
Studies for Player Piano

*Neuwirth, Olga:* 
Lost Highway

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Flute Concerto
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
.....sofferte onde serene…
A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Con Luigi Dallapiccola
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
Prometeo
Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Arabesques
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Norman, Andrew:* 
Play

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Nystedt, Knut:* 
Immortal Bach

*Nystroem, Gösta:* 
Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

*Obrecht, Jacob:* 
Missa Caput

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa cuiusvis toni
Missa Mi-Mi
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
La belle Hélène
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld)

*Oliveros, Pauline:* 
Sound Patterns
To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation

*Olsson, Otto:* 
Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15

*Onslow, George:* 
String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16

*O'Regan, Tarik:* 
The Ecstasies Above

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
Catulli Carmina
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet, SO 610
Piano Sonata #4, SO 360

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paderewski, Ignacy Jan:* 
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Missa Ut re mi fa sol la
Stabat Mater

*Palmgren, Selim:* 
Piano Concerto #2, op. 33 "The River"

*Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio:* 
Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Lullaby
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Parmegiani, Bernard:* 
De Natura Sonorum

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Magnificat
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Passio (St. John Passion)
Spiegel im Spiegel
Summa
Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Daphne of the Dunes
Delusion of the Fury

*Pejačević, Dora:* 
Piano Trio in C, op. 29
Symphony in F-sharp minor, op. 41

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polish Requiem
Polymorphia
Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...)
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #3
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja
Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Septem verba a Christo
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin [Perotinus]:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Petrassi, Goffredo:* 
Salmo IX

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #15
Symphony #7
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41
Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Pipelare, Matthaeus:* 
Missa L'homme armé

*Pizzetti, Ildebrando:* 
Messa di Requiem

*Pokorný, Franz [František] Xaver:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F

*Ponce, Manuel María:* 
Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Aubade
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Nocturnes
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Stabat Mater
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Power, Leonel:* 
Beata progenies

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
Cinderella, op. 87
Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60
Peter and the Wolf, op. 67
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
Il Trittico
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Manon Lescaut
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Puumala, Veli-Matti:* 
Apostrophe

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6


----------



## Trout

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Caprice Bohémien (Capriccio on Gypsy Themes), op. 12
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Études-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 36
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
The Rock, op. 7
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49
Intimate Rituals, op. 63
Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
Symphony #3 in F, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
Symphony #10 in F minor, op. 213 "Zur Herbstzeit (To Autumn Time)"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Raitio, Väinö:* 
Kuutamo Jupiterissa (Moonlight on Jupiter), op. 24

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Dardanus
Hippolyte et Aricie
Les Boréades
Les Grands Motets
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Angels and Visitations
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Cello Concerto #1, op. 41
Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
Piano Concerto #1, op. 45
Symphony #3
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Vigilia (All-Night Vigil)
Violin Concerto

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
L'heure espagnole
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Three Suites for Solo Cello, op. 131c
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Clapping Music
Come Out
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Electric Counterpoint
Mallet Quartet
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for a Large Ensemble
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Reinecke, Carl:* 
Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Sinfonia Drammatica
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
La Noche de los Mayas
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Richafort, Jean:* 
Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez

*Richter, Max:* 
Sleep
Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Dis-Kontur
Et Lux
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
A Rainbow in Curved Air
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C
Salome Dances for Peace

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35
Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar"
The Tale of Tsar Saltan

*Robin, Yann:* 
Vulcano

*Rochberg, George:* 
Caprice Variations
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Concierto Madrigal
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
An Index of Metals
Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Dans l'ombre de la montagne
Musiques au jardin
Piano Trio in A minor
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rorem, Ned:* 
Evidence of Things Not Seen
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Rosenberg, Hilding:* 
Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)"

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Roslavets, Nikolai:* 
Piano Trio #3

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
L'Italiana in Algeri
Petite Messe Solennelle
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23
Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
Symphony #4 in A, op. 53

*Rózsa, Miklós:* 
Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44
Symphony #6, op. 80

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy
Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
Cendres
Circle Map
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Lichtbogen
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Sept Papillons
Six Japanese Gardens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Havanaise in E, op. 83
Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Samson et Dalila, op. 47
Septet in E-flat, op. 65
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
LA Variations
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Samazeuilh, Gustave:* 
Le Chant de la mer

*Sanz, Gaspar:* 
Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Le Fils des étoiles
Parade
Pièces froides (Cold Pieces)
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)
Vexations

*Sauer, Emil von:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Say, Fazıl:* 
Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"

*Scarlatti, Alessandro:* 
Dixit Dominus
Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
Stabat Mater

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33
Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anagamin
Anahit
Hurqualia
Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
Natura Renovatur
Ohoi "The Creative Principles"
Okanagon
Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Scharwenka, (Franz) Xaver:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56
Hasards, op. 96
Piano Quintet, op. 51
Sonate libre, op. 68
Symphonie Concertante, op. 82

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
A Paganini
Cello Concerto #1
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Piano Trio
Requiem
Seid Nüchtern und Wachtet (Faust Cantata)
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
String Trio
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Symphony #7
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #3, op. 30
String Quartet #4, op. 37
String Quartet in D
String Trio, op. 45
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Fierabras, D. 796
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Heidenröslein, D. 257
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Lazarus, D. 689
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #3 in D, D. 200
Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schulhoff, Erwin:* 
String Quartet #2

*Schuller, Gunther:* 
Of Reminiscences and Reflections
Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Spectra

*Schuman, William:* 
New England Triptych
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Arabeske in C, op. 18
Bilder aus Osten, op. 66
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Faschingsschwank aus Wien (Carnival of Vienna), op. 26
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Introduction and Allegro, op. 134
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52
Papillons, op. 2
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Fauno che fischia a un merlo
Sui poemi concentrici
Un'immagine di Arpocrate

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Scriabin, Julian:* 
Four Preludes

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Memento Mori
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8
String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
String Quartet #16

*Sessions, Roger:* 
String Quartet #2
The Black Maskers Suite

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Sgambati, Giovanni:* 
Symphony #1 in D, op. 16

*Shankar, Ravi:* 
Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"

*Shaw, Caroline:* 
Partita for 8 Voices

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Sheppard, John:* 
Media vita

*Shore, Howard:* 
Cello Concerto "Mythic Gardens"

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #7 in F-sharp minor, op. 108
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 "The Year 1917"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Violin Sonata, op. 134

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Oceanides, op. 73
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Requiem for Larissa
Symphony #5
Symphony #6

*Simpson, Robert:* 
Symphony #9

*Skalkottas, Nikos:* 
36 Greek Dances

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Smolka, Martin:* 
My My Country

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Nonet in F, op. 31
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"


----------



## Trout

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Stanford, Charles Villiers:* 
Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh"

*Steen-Andersen, Simon:* 
Piano Concerto

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33
Serenade in F, op. 31
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29
String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stephan, Rudi:* 
Die ersten Menschen

*Still, William Grant:* 
Symphony #2 "Song of a New Race"

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Carré
Cosmic Pulses
Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstück XI
Klavierstücke I-IV
Klavierstücke V-X
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light)
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Stradella, Alessandro:* 
San Giovanni Battista

*Strauss, Johann I:* 
Radetzky March, op. 228

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron)
Die Fledermaus
Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
Kaiser-Walzer, op. 437
Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Arabella, op. 79
Ariadne auf Naxos, op. 60
Brentano Lieder, op. 68
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Don Quixote, op. 35
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Sinfonia Domestica, op. 53
Taillefer, op. 52
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Apollon musagète
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Ebony Concerto
Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
Le Baiser de la Fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
Le Chant du Rossignol (Song of the Nightingale)
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Perséphone
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Three Pieces for String Quartet
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Striggio, Alessandro:* 
Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno

*Subotnick, Morton:* 
Silver Apples of the Moon

*Suk, Josef:* 
A Summer's Tale, op. 29
Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
Ripening, op. 34
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
H.M.S. Pinafore
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Suppé, Franz von:* 
Light Calvary Overture
Poet and Peasant Overture

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Fantasia Chromatica
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
20 Mazurkas, op. 50
King Roger, op. 46
Métopes, op. 29
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
String Quartet #2, op. 56
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
A String Around Autumn
Arc
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Stanza II
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Piano Trio in D, op. 22
Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
Suite de Concert, op. 28
Symphony #2 in B-flat

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Lamb
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Corona spinea
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Boris:* 
Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
Hamlet, op. 67
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Marche Slave, op. 31
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Teixeira, António:* 
Te Deum

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Brockes Passion, TWV 5:1
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Ten Holt, Simeon:* 
Canto Ostinato

*Thomalla, Hans:* 
The Brightest Form of Absence

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts
The Feast of Love

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Toch, Ernst:* 
Symphony #3, op. 75

*Torke, Michael:* 
Ash

*Tormis, Veljo:* 
Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)

*Tosti, Francesco Paolo:* 
Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Symphony #4 "Magma"
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ung, Chinary:* 
Inner Voices

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
Piano Sonata #6
Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"

*Vaet, Jacobus:* 
Missa pro Defunctis

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20
Violin Concerto, op. 37

*Van der Aa, Michel:* 
Imprint

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ecuatorial
Hyperprism
Intégrales
Ionisation

*Various (1518):* 
Medici Codex

*Various, Ms. 564 (c. 1390):* 
Codex Chantilly

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Symphony for Strings "Voices"
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Mystical Songs
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Phantasy Quintet
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
String Quartet #1 in G minor
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
The Wasps
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Ernani
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Forza del Destino
La Traviata
Luisa Miller
Macbeth
Nabucco
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra
String Quartet in E minor
Un ballo in maschera

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
Missa O quam gloriosum
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14
Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28
Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42

*Vieuxtemps, Henri:* 
Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Floresta do Amazonas
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5
Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"

*Vine, Carl:* 
Piano Sonata #1

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 594
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Nisi Dominus, RV 608
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Six Impromptus, op. 7
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Faust Overture
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Rienzi
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Waldteufel, Émile:* 
Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183

*Wallin, Rolf:* 
Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!)

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Five Bagatelles
Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
Symphony #2
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite
The Curlew

*Wassenaer, Unico Wilhelm van:* 
Sei Concerti Armonici

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance), op. 65
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
Im Sommerwind
Langsamer Satz
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21
Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
Variations for Piano, op. 27

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"
Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98

*Weir, Judith:* 
A Night at the Chinese Opera

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata in A minor, WeissSW 29 "L'Infidèle"
Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12

*Wellesz, Egon:* 
String Quartet #6, op. 64

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Wetz, Richard:* 
Symphony #2 in A, op. 47

*Whitlock, Percy:* 
Organ Sonata in C minor

*Widmann, Jörg:* 
Viola Concerto

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willaert, Adrian:* 
Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)
Missa Mente tota

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wirén, Dag:* 
Serenade for Strings, op. 11

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Goethe-Lieder
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wolfe, Julia:* 
Anthracite Fields
Steel Hammer

*Wolf-Ferrari, Ermanno:* 
Violin Concerto in D, op. 26

*Wolpe, Stefan:* 
Battle Piece

*Wuorinen, Charles:* 
Microsymphony
Time's Encomium

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Gmeeoorh
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Lichens
Metastasis
Nomos Alpha
Nuits
Oresteia
Pithoprakta
Pléïades
Rebonds
Shaar

*Yoshida, Susumu:* 
Utsu-Semi

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Ysaÿe, Eugène:* 
Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27

*Zappa, Frank:* 
The Perfect Stranger

*Zarębski, Juliusz:* 
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah, ZWV 53
Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
String Quartet #4, op. 25
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmerli, Patrick:* 
Piano Trio #1
Piano Trio #2

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten
Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
Photoptosis
Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet)

*Zivkovic, Djuro [Živković, Đuro]:* 
On the Guarding of the Heart


----------



## Trout

I suppose I'll kick things off!

After above board:

2nd Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943) - Casebearer

*Seconded*:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943) - Casebearer
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

*Seconded*:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Nom Torke

*Nominated*:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943) - Casebearer
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Torke: Green - Trout

*Seconded*:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout:

Nom Milhaud

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943) - Casebearer
Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Torke: Green - Trout

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

2nd Torke

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943) - Casebearer
Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento


Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green


----------



## Trout

Whoops, I forgot to post the following at the beginning of the thread:

The full ranked (admittedly somewhat arbitrary) list can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current list, carrying over from the previous thread:

3001.	Piston: Symphony #2
3002.	Kagel: Anagrama
3003.	Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4
3004.	Andre: ...als... II
3005.	Novák: Pan, op. 43
3006.	Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69
3007.	Martirano: L's G.A.
3008.	Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62
3009.	Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
3010.	Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28
3011.	Halévy: La Juive
3012.	Hauer: Nomos, op. 19
3013.	Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C
3014.	Zappa: The Yellow Shark


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

2nd Martin

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Portamento:

Nom Rihm

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946) - 20centrfuge
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

2nd Milhaud

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Nom Krenek 

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Krenek: Johnny spielt auf - science 
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

2nd Krenek 

Nominated:
Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914) - Casebearer
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Port: 

2nd Falla

Nominated:
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Nom Stanford

Nominated:
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3 - Trout

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)


----------



## Casebearer

After Trout

Nom Diepenbrock

Nominated:
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3 - Trout
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)


----------



## science

after Casebearer: Second stanford 

Nominated:
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom Langgaard

Nominated:
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento

Nom Bax

Nominated:
Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3


----------



## Casebearer

After leonsm

Nom Shostakovich

Nominated:
Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Shostakovich - String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964) - Casebearer

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Casebearer

2nd Shostakovich

Nominated:
Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Shostakovich - String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
8. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3


----------



## Portamento

After 20cf:

Nom Jolivet

Nominated:
Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

2nd Langgaard

Nominated:
Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916) - leonsm
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
9. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"


----------



## mmsbls

After leonsm:

2nd Bax

Nominated:
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
9. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
10. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)


----------



## Casebearer

After mmsbls:

Nom Andriessen. Press Quotes:
"...at the centre of De Tijd stands Augustine's fundamental question, 'What, then, is time". And so, transferred onto the musical plane, the work manipulates our perception of musical time by means of its structural organization and technical detail, and engages us by the poetry that these generate. ...throughout De Tijd is the sound of bells, imbuing its ritual progress with a sense of the numinous." Musical Times

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906) - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
9. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
10. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)


----------



## Trout

After Casebearer:

2nd Diepenbrock (it's so sumptuous; I wish I knew about this during the art songs project!)

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94) - 20centrfuge
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
9. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
10. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
11. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Rihm seconded 

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
9. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
10. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
11. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
12. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom L Glass

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Torke: Green
3. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943)
4. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
5. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
6. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
7. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
9. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
10. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
11. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
12. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)

I suggest we vote on Torke's _Color Music_, the five-movement suite which _Green_ is part of.


----------



## Trout

Thanks for noticing that. We already enshrined _Ash_ which is the fifth movement of _Color Music_. So, I think it would make the most sense to just change that entry to the entire suite and remove the new entry from the list.


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Nom Einhorn

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Einhorn: Voices of Light - Trout
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
3. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
4. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
10. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)

The Einhorn is a beautiful work by itself, but it's best experienced with the movie that inspired it, Dreyer's "The Passion of Joan of Arc." Devastatingly powerful.


----------



## Casebearer

After Trout

Nom Zappa

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Einhorn: Voices of Light - Trout
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento
Zappa - The Yellow Shark (1992) - Casebearer

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943)
3. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
4. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
10. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)

Zappa describes The Yellow Shark as one of the most fulfilling projects of his career, and as the best representation of his orchestral works. Zappa received a 20-minute ovation. It would become his last professional public appearance, as the cancer was spreading to such an extent that he was in too much pain to enjoy an event that he otherwise found "exhilarating".[7] Recordings from the concerts appeared on The Yellow Shark, Zappa's last release during his lifetime.


----------



## Trout

Casebearer, thanks for your nomination, but the Zappa already made the end of the list from the last project (#3014). Sorry if I didn't make the rules on that entirely clear. Feel free to replace your vote.


----------



## Casebearer

Trout said:


> Casebearer, thanks for your nomination, but the Zappa already made the end of the list from the last project (#3014). Sorry if I didn't make the rules on that entirely clear. Feel free to replace your vote.


No problem. It's not your fault. I didn't pay attention. Sorry.


----------



## Casebearer

After Trout

Nom Chin

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin - Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Einhorn: Voices of Light - Trout
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento


Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
3. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
4. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
10. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)

Mystical, echoing, otherworldly, Unsuk Chin’s Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (‘The Song of the Children of Stars’) is scored for symphony orchestra, choir, boy’s choir and organ. Chin takes inspiration from the idea that ‘all humans are stardust’, formed from cosmic explosions billions of years ago and draws on texts from 20th century poets exploring galactic and natural phenomena.


----------



## science

after Case: 

Einhorn seconded 

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin - Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin - Portamento


Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
3. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
4. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
10. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Sciarriano seconded 

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin - Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento



Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942–1943)
3. Milhaud: Suite Francaise (1946)
4. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E Flat Major, op. 117 (1964)
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam, GP 179 (1916)
10. Diepenbrock: Im Grossen Schweigen, RC 67 (1905-1906)
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade (1993-94)
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin


----------



## Portamento

After Mika: 

Nom Tubin

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin - Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
4. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf (Jonny Plays), op. 45
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In memoriam for Orchestra
10. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin


----------



## Casebearer

After Portamento: 

Nom Röntgen

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin - Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Röntgen - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
4. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf (Jonny Plays), op. 45
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In memoriam for Orchestra
10. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin


----------



## Portamento

After Casebearer: 

Nom Harvey

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Röntgen - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
4. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf (Jonny Plays), op. 45
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam for Orchestra
10. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin


----------



## Casebearer

After Portamento: 

Nom Keuris

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Keuris: Concerto for saxophone quartet and orchestra (1986) - Casebearer
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto - Portamento
Röntgen - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
4. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf (Jonny Plays), op. 45
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam for Orchestra
10. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin

Keuris came to prominence with the Sinfonia for orchestra (1974), when the work won the Matthijs Vermeulen Prize in 1976. The unexpectedly euphonous chords at the close signalled the composer's early adoption of a language and technique which rejected in the main the hallmarks of the postwar avant garde. These are the first traces of those hedonistic and Dionysian qualities that Keuris permitted himself from time to time and which were also to appear later in the virtually breathtaking virtuosity and brilliant orchestration of the Concerto for saxophone quartet and orchestra (1986).


----------



## Trout

After Casebearer (and many thanks for all the write-ups!):

2nd Jolivet

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Keuris: Concerto for saxophone quartet and orchestra (1986) - Casebearer
Röntgen - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
4. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf (Jonny Plays), op. 45
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam for Orchestra
10. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin
14. Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

2nd Keuris

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Röntgen - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
2. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
4. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf (Jonny Plays), op. 45
5. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
6. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
8. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
9. Bax: In Memoriam for Orchestra
10. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
11. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
12. Einhorn: Voices of Light
13. Sciarrino: Six Capricci for Solo Violin
14. Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto
15. Keuris: Concerto for saxophone quartet and orchestra (1986)

Time for a poll?


----------



## Trout

The first poll has just been posted. How exciting, I hope to see all of your votes there soon!

I left the poll open indefinitely, but I shall be adding the results to the project in about a week in the order of the votes received (ties broken by the order of when they were seconded).

Here is the new board with the emptied seconded list:

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Röntgen - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. ...


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Nom Stockhausen

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Stockhausen: Oktophonie - Trout
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. ...


----------



## Casebearer

After Trout:

2nd Stockhausen

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902) - Casebearer
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Stockhausen - Oktophonie


----------



## Trout

After Casebearer:

2nd Rontgen

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Stockhausen - Oktophonie
2. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Nom Honegger

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake) - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Stockhausen - Oktophonie
2. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)


----------



## Casebearer

After Portamento:

2nd Honegger

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Stockhausen - Oktophonie
2. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
3. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)


----------



## leonsm

After Casebearer

Nom Bach

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Bach - Leipzig Chorales, BWV 651–668 (1740–1750) - leonsm
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Stockhausen - Oktophonie
2. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
3. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)


----------



## Portamento

After leonsm (the Bach is already enshrined, so I'm removing it from the board):

Nom Rzewski

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Rzewski: North American Ballads - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Stockhausen - Oktophonie
2. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
3. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)

Also: Stockhausen's _Oktophonie_ is part of _Dienstag aus Licht_ (enshrined).


----------



## Trout

Yes, that's right. Thanks for the corrections once again!

How about some Fujikura in lieu of the Stockhausen?

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6) - Casebearer
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit - Trout
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Rzewski: North American Ballads - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Chin seconded 

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit - Trout
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Rzewski: North American Ballads - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

2nd Fujikura

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Rzewski: North American Ballads - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

2nd Rzewski

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Nom Varese

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981 - Casebearer
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Varèse: Poème électronique - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads


----------



## Casebearer

I've been active in this thread (and the poll) for some two weeks now. My impression is that participation is quite limited. How come? And what can we do about it?


----------



## Portamento

Casebearer said:


> I've been active in this thread (and the poll) for some two weeks now. My impression is that participation is quite limited. How come? And what can we do about it?


I PM'd a few people, recommending they join. Most haven't responded, but I think the dauntingness of a 3,000+ list stopped some from participating.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Portamento:


Nominated:

Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Varèse: Poème électronique - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981


----------



## science

Casebearer said:


> I've been active in this thread (and the poll) for some two weeks now. My impression is that participation is quite limited. How come? And what can we do about it?


Personally, I've been in Seoul, Hong Kong, and Kuala Lumpur for the past few weeks, so I haven't had a lot of time for this. These days I rarely recognize anything on the board and I have to work to find something I already know to nominate!


----------



## science

after KH: seconding Varese 

Nominated:
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento


Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## Bulldog

Casebearer said:


> I've been active in this thread (and the poll) for some two weeks now. My impression is that participation is quite limited. How come? And what can we do about it?


Just speaking for myself, posts 2 thru 7 were a total turn-off. If you want to have little participation, a list of thousands is a good way to go about it.


----------



## Casebearer

Maybe I'm overlooking something but I can't find the post in which Andriessen is seconded.


----------



## Portamento

Casebearer said:


> Maybe I'm overlooking something but I can't find the post in which Andriessen is seconded.


It's Kjetil's post (#63); he didn't write "2nd Andriessen".

--

After science:

Nom Zweers

Nominated:
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique

--

The four works which are left to be seconded are all 'worthy' of being enshrined.

-Louis Glass is a composer who is talked about from time to time on this forum. His 5th Symphony is IMO one of his best works (and given it's 1918 composition date not affiliated with the Nazi Party at all!).

-Jonathan Harvey is a sorely underrated composer - perhaps because he (apparently) shunned self-promotion. Anyways, _Speakings_ is one of his masterworks and a sequel to _Body Mandala_ if I am remember correctly.

-Then there's Tubin, another formidable 20th-century syphonist. I plan to nominate a few more of his works which I really like, so... stay tuned.

-Zweers: possibly the best Dutch symphony (alongside Klenau's 9th?).

Well, I'm tired of typing.... there's my spiel.


----------



## Trout

Hey, apologies I haven't been very responsive lately. This is a rather busy week for me.



Bulldog said:


> Just speaking for myself, posts 2 thru 7 were a total turn-off. If you want to have little participation, a list of thousands is a good way to go about it.


That "list of thousands" has been the product of 7+ years of work from dozens of different members throughout. It is essentially what this whole project is about, along with finding discoveries as recommended by fellow members.

I can understand your opinion though. It's not as accessible a project or "game" as any of the current ones in the sub-forum. But the project is actually rather simple: think of a work you'd like to recommend us; check to see if that work has already been inducted (easy to do on most modern electronic devices); if not, vote for it! Or, simply vote for another member's recommendation.

As off-putting as you may find the list, I find it continually fascinating as I constantly return to it to see what pieces I should listen to or if I have any favorites not yet included. But then again, I'm just a _little_ biased, so I hope there are others who share my opinion. I'm not sure that omitting the list from this thread would change much since one would still need to check the same list on the external Google site in order to nominate new pieces.



Casebearer said:


> I've been active in this thread (and the poll) for some two weeks now. My impression is that participation is quite limited. How come? And what can we do about it?


Thanks for your concerns. There may be some fatigue with this project, which has been ongoing for the past 7 years. Plus, some former regulars may have stopped voting because they've recommended just about all of their main favorites. Participation has been fairly consistent for a while, with a few regular voters and some occasional voters every now and then. The "once-a-day" voting rule here may make it seem a bit more sparse in comparison to our previous "9-hour" rule.

The thing is, we can't expect there to be participation along the lines of the Bulldog games since just about every work in those games has already made this list. Plus, it's possible that the more knowledgeable TC members just may not be interested in these types of lists/games. Some of TC's most vocal "anti-list" members were also some of its most erudite. So it could just be natural that as we venture toward the more obscure, we also shrink our target participation group.

As for solutions, the new format was supposed to help some. I'd be willing to give the polls a few more tries, but if unsuccessful, I'd be open to ending the project (for real this time!). PMing people may help too.



Portamento said:


> I PM'd a few people, recommending they join. Most haven't responded, but I think the dauntingness of a 3,000+ list stopped some from participating.


Thanks, I appreciate all of your efforts!


----------



## science

After Portamento's informative post: 
Nom Weber 

Nominated:
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## Casebearer

Trout said:


> Thanks for your concerns. There may be some fatigue with this project, which has been ongoing for the past 7 years. Plus, some former regulars may have stopped voting because they've recommended just about all of their main favorites. Participation has been fairly consistent for a while, with a few regular voters and some occasional voters every now and then. The "once-a-day" voting rule here may make it seem a bit more sparse in comparison to our previous "9-hour" rule.
> 
> The thing is, we can't expect there to be participation along the lines of the Bulldog games since just about every work in those games has already made this list. Plus, it's possible that the more knowledgeable TC members just may not be interested in these types of lists/games. Some of TC's most vocal "anti-list" members were also some of its most erudite. So it could just be natural that as we venture toward the more obscure, we also shrink our target participation group.
> 
> As for solutions, the new format was supposed to help some. I'd be willing to give the polls a few more tries, but if unsuccessful, I'd be open to ending the project (for real this time!). PMing people may help too.


Trout, thanks for your reply. I might have some ideas to get (a few) more people interested in the project. I'll come back with them later.


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom Ferneyhough 

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Nom Vierne

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## Casebearer

I promised to come up with some ideas. Here are preliminary versions of them. Together we might turn them into useful ideas.

First, I think Bulldog has a point: a list of 3.000 puts most people of (not me). But the list has grown so big it maybe should be made more accessible. For instance by also presenting it in subsections, e.d. by period. I saw there is a ranked list of post-1950 works. That's nice but it would be much more accessible if it was organized per composer. 

I think apart from that it would also be nice to have a list of post-2000 works (of course the same goes for other periods). With such lists the people that have contributed to modern classical threads over the past months (several threads) could maybe be effectively invited to join the project because they can see at a glance what they are missing in the list of 3.000.


----------



## science

Casebearer said:


> I promised to come up with some ideas. Here are preliminary versions of them. Together we might turn them into useful ideas.
> 
> First, I think Bulldog has a point: a list of 3.000 puts most people of (not me). But the list has grown so big it maybe should be made more accessible. For instance by also presenting it in subsections, e.d. by period. I saw there is a ranked list of post-1950 works. That's nice but it would be much more accessible if it was organized per composer.
> 
> I think apart from that it would also be nice to have a list of post-2000 works (of course the same goes for other periods). With such lists the people that have contributed to modern classical threads over the past months (several threads) could maybe be effectively invited to join the project because they can see at a glance what they are missing in the list of 3.000.


It's tough to do anything with a list of 3000 things. It's just a lot of stuff. I had originally arranged it in order of enshrinement, and I still believe in that, but it's so hard to look at.


----------



## science

after leonsm: nom Mennin

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom Britten

Nominated:
Britten: Death in Venice - Portamento 
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique

I haven't heard the Mennin - I'll have to give it a listen sometime this week (and I won't nominate anything else until then!).


----------



## Casebearer

science said:


> It's tough to do anything with a list of 3000 things. It's just a lot of stuff. I had originally arranged it in order of enshrinement, and I still believe in that, but it's so hard to look at.


Arranging them in that order has it's own value. But if it's a database you could arrange the information in any way you like as long as you have (or add) the relevant data in your database.


----------



## kwatch

Please make a correction.

========================

Haydn, Franz Joseph:	
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

Haydn, Michael:	
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Mass #9 in C "Missa in tempore b


----------



## Portamento

Yeah, Joseph and Michael Haydn's entries in the alphabetical list are swapped.


----------



## science

Casebearer said:


> Arranging them in that order has it's own value. But if it's a database you could arrange the information in any way you like as long as you have (or add) the relevant data in your database.


CTRL F makes it a much less intimidating list.


----------



## science

after Port: second Britten 

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice


----------



## Casebearer

science said:


> CTRL F makes it a much less intimidating list.


Allright, I'll stop thinking how we could get more participation.


----------



## science

Casebearer said:


> Allright, I'll stop thinking how we could get more participation.


LOL. I hadn't thought of this discussion from that POV at all. If you can do it, brother, I'll be as pleased as anyone!


----------



## Mika

after Science

Nom Boulez

Nominated:
Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial - Mika
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice


----------



## Casebearer

science said:


> LOL. I hadn't thought of this discussion from that POV at all. If you can do it, brother, I'll be as pleased as anyone!


Coming back to my previous ideas I'd suggest we have a look at different ways of presentation of (selections of) the list by filtering the 3.000 records according to what might interest our 'target groups'. In my case that would be mainly post-1950 or post-2000 entries in the list, but it could also be 'string quartets' or 'violin concertos' or 'symphonies' for instance. Important is that they are arranged by composer for recognizability and not by date of enshrinement (which is of no interest if you ask people to have a look at what great pieces they are missing).

So my question is: who owns or manages the database and could these selections be made easily or would there be work involved adding information needed to make selections according to interest? Another question: could the database be made available for downloading (so people can apply their own filters)?


----------



## Casebearer

after Mika

Sec Zweers

Nominated:
Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial - Mika
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat


----------



## Portamento

Casebearer said:


> Coming back to my previous ideas I'd suggest we have a look at different ways of presentation of (selections of) the list by filtering the 3.000 records according to what might interest our 'target groups'. In my case that would be mainly post-1950 or post-2000 entries in the list, but it could also be 'string quartets' or 'violin concertos' or 'symphonies' for instance. Important is that they are arranged by composer for recognizability and not by date of enshrinement (which is of no interest if you ask people to have a look at what great pieces they are missing).
> 
> So my question is: who owns or manages the database and could these selections be made easily or would there be work involved adding information needed to make selections according to interest? Another question: could the database be made available for downloading (so people can apply their own filters)?


Trout manages the database. There is already an alphabetical list by composer and a genre list that lists string quartets, symphonies, and many other sub(-sub)-genres. There is, however, no 'time-based list'.

After Casebearer:

Sec Boulez

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial


----------



## Casebearer

Many people have a strong preference for time periods in classical music so I think a time based list would be an addition to give people a quick view of what's already in the list.


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Nom Szymanowski

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 - calvinpv
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900) - Leonsm
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv (welcome!)

Sec Vierne

Nominated:
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare - Portamento
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 - calvinpv
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
11. Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900)


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento

Sec Ferneyhough

Nominated:
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 - calvinpv
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
11. Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900)
12. Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Szymanowski

Nominated:
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
11. Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900)
12. Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare
13. Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37


----------



## science

Casebearer said:


> Many people have a strong preference for time periods in classical music so I think a time based list would be an addition to give people a quick view of what's already in the list.


You should do it! I'd like to see it too.

Trout did something like that up to 2900, though he only shows the results on his site. Skip down to the paragraph that says:



> Here is also the scoreboard by era (as of #2900). This is also somewhat arbitrary as this was determined by essentially designating each composer to a certain era and tallying the results. Dates were only looked up for borderline composers and for determining works composed after 1975, and so the dates given are only guidelines for the time period of each era.


If you do it, you can be sure it's done right!


----------



## Portamento

I can do it! (Unless Casebearer wants to, of course.)


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Nom Bruckner

Nominated:
Bruckner - Mass No. 1 in D minor, WAB 26 - Leonsm
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique 
8. Britten: Death in Venice
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
11. Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900)
12. Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare
13. Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37


----------



## science

after Leonsm: Bruckner (seconded) 

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Harvey: Speakings - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads (1979) 
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique (1958) 
8. Britten: Death in Venice (1973) 
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
11. Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900)
12. Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare (1988) 
13. Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37
14. Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor, WAB 26


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Harvey

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science 

Seconded:
1. Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor (1902)
2. Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (2015-6)
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Rzewski: North American Ballads (1979) 
6. Andriessen: De Tijd (Time), 1980-1981
7. Varèse: Poème électronique (1958) 
8. Britten: Death in Venice (1973) 
9. Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
10. Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
11. Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16 (1900)
12. Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare (1988) 
13. Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37
14. Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor, WAB 26
15. Harvey: Speakings


----------



## Casebearer

Portamento said:


> I can do it! (Unless Casebearer wants to, of course.)


Nice! I am just advising. If Portamento can make it happen I'll be very happy.


----------



## Trout

Apologies for the inactivity.

I can easily create a listing by time period from my spreadsheet since I've already been recording the era to which each piece "belongs". The easy way would just entail having each composer's name attached to each of their pieces, and all the pieces of each era would just be listed alphabetically by composer name. However, I could try to add years to each composer and piece. That would take some time, though if anyone thinks that would be worthwhile and would like to help out, I'd be happy to give that a go.


----------



## Casebearer

That would be even nicer of course and a more precise way but we could also start without it I suppose.


----------



## Portamento

It's time for CMP Poll #2. I don't have the time right now, but anyone is free to make it.


----------



## science

I'm sorry I haven't got time to make the poll right now (I haven't even checked to see whether anyone has made it) but I'm eager to nominate a work for the next one! Check this one out! 

Nominated: 
Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium - science 

Seconded:


----------



## science

I am creating the poll now...


----------



## Portamento

Well, let's keep the other nominations!

Sec Weber

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium - science 
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811) - science


----------



## calvinpv

after Portamento

Sec Tubin

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"


----------



## Portamento

After calvin:

Sec Obrecht

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium


----------



## JeffD

Wow. This is an overwhelming thread. Lots of excellent stuff here.


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Nom Takemitsu

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium


----------



## science

after calvinpv: sec Takemitsu 

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom Ponce

Nominated: 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Ponce: Concierto del sur - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden


----------



## science

after port: Nom Ades 

Nominated: 
Adès: The Four Quarters - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Ponce: Concierto del sur - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Ponce 

Nominated: 
Adès: The Four Quarters - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur


----------



## science

A new composer for us! 

After Calvin: Nom Phinot 

Nominated: 
Adès: The Four Quarters - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur


----------



## Trout

I've concluded and tallied the votes from Poll #1. Adding them to the existing enshrined list:

3001.	Piston: Symphony #2
3002.	Kagel: Anagrama
3003.	Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4
3004.	Andre: ...als... II
3005.	Novák: Pan, op. 43
3006.	Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69
3007.	Martirano: L's G.A.
3008.	Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62
3009.	Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
3010.	Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28
3011.	Halévy: La Juive
3012.	Hauer: Nomos, op. 19
3013.	Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C
3014.	Zappa: The Yellow Shark
3015. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
3016. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
3017. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
3018. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
3019. Bax: In Memoriam for Orchestra
3020. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
3021. Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto
3022. Keuris: Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra
3023. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3024. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
3025. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf, op. 45
3026. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
3027. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
3028. Einhorn: Voices of Light
3029. Sciarrino: Sei Capricci for Solo Violin


----------



## calvinpv

After science: Nom Parra 

Nominated: 
Adès: The Four Quarters - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Parra

Nominated: 
Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28 - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue

science, I couldn't find any links to a performance of the Phinot. Do you have something in mind?


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Nom Marshall

Nominated: 
Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28 - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Marshall: Gradual Requiem - Trout
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

Sec Ades

Nominated:
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Marshall: Gradual Requiem - Trout
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28


----------



## science

after calvinpv: nom Arcadelt

I don't know of a recording of the first book, but it seems like a reasonable way to nominate some of Arcadelt's madrigals. 

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Marshall: Gradual Requiem - Trout
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Nom Scelsi

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Marshall: Gradual Requiem - Trout
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 
Scelsi: String Quartet #1 - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28

I know regrettably little about Renaissance music. I'll give these madrigals a listen, though.


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento (I was literally about to nominate a Scelsi work, but you beat me to it. I'll save mine for the next group of 15.): 

sec Scelsi

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Marshall: Gradual Requiem - Trout
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1


----------



## science

after calvinpv: sec Marshall 

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science 

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Rădulescu 

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite" - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Radulescu 

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science 
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" - Portamento
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Sec Glass 

Nominated:
Arcadelt: First Book of Madrigals - science
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 (1811)
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tulum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Arcadelt

Nominated:
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
12. Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)


----------



## Casebearer

After Portamento:

Nom Bartók

Nominated:
Bartók - Allegro Barbaro
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
12. Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)


----------



## calvinpv

After Casebearer:

Nom Xenakis

Nominated:
Bartók - Allegro Barbaro
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Xenakis: Tetras - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
12. Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Xenakis

Nominated:
Bartók - Allegro Barbaro - Casebearer
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
12. Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
13. Xenakis: Tetras


----------



## Casebearer

Thanks Portamento, I forgot to add my name to the Bartók nomination.


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Sec Bartok

Nominated:
Mennin: Moby Dick - science
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
12. Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
13. Xenakis: Tetras
14. Bartók: Allegro Barbaro


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

Sec Mennin

Nominated:
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
2. Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3. Obrecht: Missa Sub Tuum Praesidium
4. Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
5. Ponce: Concierto del sur
6. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
7. Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
8. Scelsi: String Quartet #1
9. Marshall: Gradual Requiem
10. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
11. Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
12. Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
13. Xenakis: Tetras
14. Bartók: Allegro Barbaro
15. Mennin: Moby Dick


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Nom Piazzolla

Nominated:
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Piazzolla: Libertango - Portamento

Seconded:


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Nom Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Piazzolla: Libertango - Portamento
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:


----------



## science

after calvinpv: sec Piazzolla: 

Nom Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
Piazzolla: Libertango


----------



## calvinpv

after science
Nom Palestrina

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
Piazzolla: Libertango


----------



## leonsm

after calvinpv
Nom Atterberg


Nominated:
Atterberg - En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody) - leonsm
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv


Seconded:
Piazzolla: Libertango


----------



## calvinpv

after leonsm
Nom Scriabin (How have Sonatas 3, 6, and 8 not made the list!!!)


Nominated:
Atterberg - En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody) - leonsm
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66 - calvinpv
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
Piazzolla: Libertango


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Palestrina

Nominated:
Atterberg - En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody) - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66 - calvinpv
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas


----------



## Casebearer

I will take the risk of looking stupid and nominate a piece I perceive to be modern classical music as much as it is avant garde 'popular' music because of the strong minimalist influence and the grandeur of the piece. I also welcome any discussion if it should be accepted as 'classical' and will have no problem at all if it is deleted from the nominations.

After Portamento

Nom Anderson

Nominated:
Anderson - O Superman
Atterberg - En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody) - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66 - calvinpv
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas


----------



## science

after case: Scriabin seconded 

Nominated:
Anderson - O Superman
Atterberg - En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody) - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Atterberg 

Nominated:
Anderson - O Superman
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Nom Hovhaness

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Nom Vivaldi

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv
Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, Op. 10 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)


----------



## science

after leonsm: 

nom Prangcharoen 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Prangcharoen: "Luminary" Piano Concerto - science 
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv
Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, Op. 10 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)


----------



## calvinpv

after science: 

sec Hovhaness 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Prangcharoen: "Luminary" Piano Concerto - science 
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv
Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, Op. 10 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"


----------



## science

after Calvinpv: sec Vivaldi 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Prangcharoen: "Luminary" Piano Concerto - science 
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Prangcharoen 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: "Luminary" Piano Concerto


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Nom Koechlin

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"


----------



## Portamento

double post....


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Nom Enescu

This has to be one of Enescu's most under-appreciated works. Every movement seems to capture a very different mood and evoke a certain image in the mind. The first movement has a certain sort of innocence to it, as if children are frolicking in the Romanian fields. The second movement is hands down the most beautiful thing Enescu wrote, as it evokes the image of lying down in the grass and gazing up at the moon and stars. The locomotion of the final movement vaguely reminds me of Debussy's Jardins sous la pluie or his Toccata from Pour le piano. I highly recommend this piece.






Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3 - calvinpv
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"


----------



## science

after Calvin: sec Enescu

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom Leifs

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Nom Penderecki

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3


----------



## calvinpv

After leonsm:

sec Koechlin

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

nom Lyapunov

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27 - Portamento
Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

sec Penderecki

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra


----------



## calvinpv

double post......


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Nom Ferrari

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant - Trout
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

sec Lyapunov

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant - Trout
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27


----------



## leonsm

After calvin:

sec Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant - Trout
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science


Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Varmland Rhapsody)
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D Major, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo, for soloists, boys' choir, chorus & orchestra
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes


----------



## Portamento

After leonsm:

sec Ferrari

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
13. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant


----------



## science

after Port: Nom Obrecht 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart - science 
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
13. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant


----------



## Mika

after Science: sec Obrecht 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
13. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
14. Obrecht: Missa Maria zart


----------



## science

after Mika: nom Guyot 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
13. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
14. Obrecht: Missa Maria zart


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Scelsi (this is an absolutely stunning a cappella work)






Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scelsi: Tre canti sacri - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
13. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
14. Obrecht: Missa Maria zart


----------



## Portamento

After calvin:

Sec Scelsi

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Piazzolla: Libertango
2. Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spines
3. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
4. Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
5. Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
6. Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
7. Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
8. Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
9. Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
10. Penderecki: Credo
11. Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
12. Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
13. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
14. Obrecht: Missa Maria zart
15. Scelsi: Tre canti sacri


----------



## science

That's all for this round, right?


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> That's all for this round, right?


Yes; I've made a poll.

Nom Protopopov

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 - Portamento

Seconded:
1.


----------



## calvinpv

after Portamento
sec Protopopov

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6


----------



## science

after CalvinPV: nom Dufay 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella - science 
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Sec Dufay

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella - science


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:
nom Feldman

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - calvinpv
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella - science


----------



## science

after Calvin PV: sec Feldman 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella 
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Nom Reger

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114 - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:
nom Messiaen (an important milestone in the development of serialism)

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114 - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus


----------



## science

After calvinpv: Nom Dalla-P 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment) - science 
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114 - Portamento

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus


----------



## calvinpv

After science: sec Reger 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment) - science 
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme - calvinpv
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114


----------



## Portamento

After calvin: 

Sec Messiaen

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment) - science 
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento: 

Sec Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)


----------



## Portamento

After calvin: 

Nom Joplin

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus - science 
Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento 

sec Guyot

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus


----------



## science

after Calvinpv: sec Joplin (why not?) 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> sec Joplin (*why not?*)


My thoughts exactly.

After science:

Nom Milhaud

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 - Portamento 
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Sec Milhaud

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58


----------



## science

after Trout: nom Tye 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Tye: Western Wynde Mass - science 

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Wolpe 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Tye: Western Wynde Mass - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58


----------



## science

after calvinpv's interesting nomination: Nom Rore 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Tye: Western Wynde Mass - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Bayle

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Bayle: Erosphère - calvinpv
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Tye: Western Wynde Mass - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Sec Bayle

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Tye: Western Wynde Mass - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Nom Ibert

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Ibert: Divertissement - Portamento 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Tye: Western Wynde Mass - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

sec Tye

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Ibert: Divertissement - Portamento 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## leonsm

After calvinpv:

Nom Pettersson

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Ibert: Divertissement - Portamento 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Pettersson: Symphony #6 - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## calvinpv

After leonsm:

sec Ibert

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Pettersson: Symphony #6 - leonsm
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
12. Ibert: Divertissement


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

sec Pettersson

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
12. Ibert: Divertissement
13. Pettersson: Symphony #6

Just so you know, I'm thinking of starting a Bulldog-esque voting thread once #15 is reached. Participation would undoubtedly be better.


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:
nom Saygun

It was hard deciding which of Saygun's works deserves to be enshrined first -- all of his stuff is worth hearing. A super underrated composer. His music reminds me very much of Bartók and Ginastera (especially the latter), yet it possesses a distinctively Turkish voice. Here's the first movement of a rather nice piano suite:






Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia) - calvinpv
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
12. Ibert: Divertissement
13. Pettersson: Symphony #6


----------



## Portamento

calvinpv said:


> It was hard deciding which of Saygun's works deserves to be enshrined first -- all of his stuff is worth hearing. A super underrated composer. His music reminds me very much of Bartók and Ginastera (especially the latter), yet it possesses a distinctively Turkish voice. Here's the first movement of a rather nice piano suite:


Interesting. I may have nominated a symphony (although my experience with Saygun is very limited). Haven't heard your nomination yet - will amend that this week.


----------



## calvinpv

Portamento said:


> Interesting. I may have nominated a symphony (although my experience with Saygun is very limited). Haven't heard your nomination yet - will amend that this week.


I was mainly deciding between Anadolu'dan, Symphony #3, SQ #1, and Yunus Emre, but ultimately went with what I thought was his most 'known' work (to the extent that Saygun is even known at all).


----------



## Casebearer

I've known Saygun for quite some time as my favorite composer is Bartok and some recordings have them paired on one disc because they shared the same interest in folk music and knew eachother. I've included his violin concerto on my list of 10 favorite violin concertos and he scored pretty well in the poll as he came first. I don't know if people knew him or got acquainted with him through the poll but his music gets some appreciation once known for sure.

Your 10 Favorite Violin Concertos (Game 9 - Casebearer)


----------



## science

Let's just second that Saygun: 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
12. Ibert: Divertissement
13. Pettersson: Symphony #6
14. Saygun: Anadolu'dan (from Anatolia)


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Rore

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
2. Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3. Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
4. Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
5. Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
6. Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
7. Guyot: Te Deum laudamus
8. Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag
9. Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
10. Bayle: Erosphère
11. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
12. Ibert: Divertissement
13. Pettersson: Symphony #6
14. Saygun: Anadolu'dan (from Anatolia)
15. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum serium


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

nom Novák

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1.


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:
nom Andre

Nominated:
Andre: ... 22, 13 ... - calvinpv
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1.


----------



## science

after calvinpv: nom Manchicourt

Nominated:
Andre: ... 22, 13 ... - calvinpv
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Portamento

After science: nom Rheinberger

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Andre: ... 22, 13 ... - calvinpv
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae" - Portamento
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1.


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Sec Andre

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae" - Portamento
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...


----------



## science

After Trout: sec Rheinberger 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"


----------



## calvinpv

After science: nom Grisey

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Grisey: Les chants de l'amour - calvinpv
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv: sec Grisey

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour


----------



## science

after Port: nom Hubay 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour


----------



## science

back for more cause I aint done yet: nom Hristic 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristic: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour


----------



## Portamento

After science: nom Lajtha

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)" - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour


----------



## science

I'll second that Lajtha later if no one else does, but before I forget I want to add this one: Indy 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
d'Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96 - science 
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)" - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour


----------



## Portamento

After science: sec Indy

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)" - Portamento
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento: sec Lajtha

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv: nom Grainger

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)


----------



## science

after Port: sec Grainger (I would've sworn we did that...): 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Liszt (you'd think this would've made the list years ago) 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141 - calvinpv
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv: sec Liszt!

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 - Portamento
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento: sec Leifs

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26


----------



## science

after calvinpv: nom Volkmann 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Goeyvaerts






Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26


----------



## science

Sec Goeyvaerts 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## science

The text under this video has a nice story about the Goeyvarts: 



.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sec Manchicourt

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia" (Revolution Symphony)
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Sec Kiel

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 - science 
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Sec Volkmann

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33


----------



## science

I'm still unable to find that Wolpe, which disappoints me because I'd like to hear it, but for now I will nominate another work by him: 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv
Wolpe: Symphony - science 

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33


----------



## Portamento

Here's a playlist, if it's available where you live.

Nom Donatoni

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv
Wolpe: Symphony - science

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> Here's a playlist, if it's available where you live.


I'm in Cambodia now, and it doesn't work here, but I'll be in South Korea tomorrow and I'll try from there!


----------



## calvinpv

Here's the first movement (other three are available as well):


----------



## calvinpv

after Portamento
Nom Amirov & Nazirova
First movement below:






Nominated:
Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes - calvinpv
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv
Wolpe: Symphony - science

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33


----------



## calvinpv

after myself: sec Wolpe

Nominated:
Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes - calvinpv
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33
12. Wolpe: Symphony


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv: sec Amirov/Nazirova

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33
12. Wolpe: Symphony
13. Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes


----------



## science

Let's do 2 Wolpes!

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33
12. Wolpe: Symphony
13. Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes
14. Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Hubay

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
2. Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
3. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96
5. Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
6. Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry
7. Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141
8. Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
9. Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
10. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus
11. Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33
12. Wolpe: Symphony
13. Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes
14. Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano
15. Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99


----------



## calvinpv

So we just finished what should be voting thread #5, but what should we do with the first 4? 

Also, the works that don't make the cut in voting threads and will have to be re-seconded: should we worry that re-seconding a work over and over might wear thin on the patience of participants who would rather see freshly nominated works? Because I'm not gonna lie -- I feel compelled to re-nominate Erosphère because I think it's an excellent piece, but I don't want to spam.

How about this as a solution. We do what we're doing now: the top 10 works in the voting thread make the list right away. But the bottom 5 are saved for a later, specially designated voting thread made up of the bottom 5 works of the previous four, five, or however many, regular voting threads. All of the works in this special voting thread will also make the final list, but they will appear lower than their brethren from the regular voting threads. 

If this is needlessly complicated, then ignore what I wrote.


----------



## science

I just assumed the remaining five would be in the poll again along with the new fifteen. If we do that, there will be 20 works in this poll. Which is fine with me.


----------



## calvinpv

science said:


> I just assumed the remaining five would be in the poll again along with the new fifteen. If we do that, there will be 20 works in this poll. Which is fine with me.


I didn't even think of that. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Portamento

Sounds good to me too. Obviously there were some logistics that I didn't think about.

I've made the thread. Hopefully it finishes before the next 15 are ready, because the previous one was a close call!


----------



## Portamento

after calvinpv: nom Dusapin

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1.

Please hear the Donatoni if you haven't. It's a wonderful work.

Also, at what point does _O Superman_ get removed from the board? I don't really consider it classical, which is why I've been so hesitant to second it.


----------



## science

I watched it a few weeks ago and decided that it's very interesting but I didn't choose to second it. It's not my thing and I didn't actually finish it....


----------



## science

after Port: nom Brull 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1.


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Schmidt 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C - calvinpv

Seconded:
1.


----------



## Portamento

after calvinpv: sec Schmidt 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C


----------



## science

after Port: sec Dusapin: 

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"


----------



## calvinpv

after science: nom Babbitt

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Donatoni: Arpège - Portamento
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"


----------



## calvinpv

after me: sec Donatoni

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège

I also don't consider O Superman as classical, so I'm fine removing it.


----------



## leonsm

after calvinpv: nom Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège


----------



## Portamento

after leonsm: nom Piazzolla

Nominated:
Anderson: O Superman - Casebearer
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Piazzolla: Libertango - Portamento
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège


----------



## science

According to this, Libertango has been done!

I will make a list of the works that have been done since this thread started.


----------



## science

after Port: sec Babbitt 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments


----------



## Trout

It's been a while since I did some housekeeping. From the first 5 poll/game threads, this should be the list so far:

3001.	Piston: Symphony #2
3002.	Kagel: Anagrama
3003.	Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4
3004.	Andre: ...als... II
3005.	Novák: Pan, op. 43
3006.	Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69
3007.	Martirano: L's G.A.
3008.	Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62
3009.	Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
3010.	Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28
3011.	Halévy: La Juive
3012.	Hauer: Nomos, op. 19
3013.	Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C
3014.	Zappa: The Yellow Shark
3015. Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117
3016. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee
3017. Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas
3018. Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)"
3019. Bax: In Memoriam for Orchestra
3020. Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen
3021. Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto
3022. Keuris: Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra
3023. Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet)
3024. Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248
3025. Krenek: Jonny spielt auf, op. 45
3026. Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
3027. Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
3028. Einhorn: Voices of Light
3029. Sciarrino: Sei Capricci for Solo Violin
3030.	Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37
3031.	Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor, WAB 26
3032.	Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
3033.	Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles
3034.	Britten: Death in Venice
3035.	Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16
3036.	Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor
3037.	Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
3038.	Rzewski: North American Ballads
3039.	Varèse: Poème électronique
3040.	Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)"
3041.	Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
3042.	Ponce: Concierto del sur
3043.	Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
3044.	Xenakis: Tetras
3045.	Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49
3046.	Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75
3047.	Scelsi: String Quartet #1
3048.	Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite,..."
3049.	Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium
3050.	Piazzolla: Libertango
3051.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66
3052.	Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3
3053.	Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes, op. 47a
3054.	Vivaldi: Six Flute Concertos, op. 10
3055.	Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
3056.	Penderecki: Credo
3057.	Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
3058.	Scelsi: Tre canti sacri
3059.	Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
3060.	Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58
3061.	Tye: Western Wynde Mass
3062.	Pettersson: Symphony #6
3063.	Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
3064.	Ibert: Divertissement
3065.	Feldman: For Bunita Marcus
3066.	Messiaen: Quatre études de rythme
3067.	Dufay: Ave Maris Stella
3068.	Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
3069.	Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag

This list has the top 10 finishers in each poll so far, except the first one. I took the suggestion of bumping the last 5 works off of each thread for polls 2-4, which would be the following works:

Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare
Andriessen: De Tijd (Time)
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
Harvey: Speakings
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
Marshall: Gradual Requiem
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
Mennin: Moby Dick
Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart

Maybe 5 of these works should be incorporated in the next game thread along with the next 5 bumped works?


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Hristic

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Boulez: Le Visage Nuptial
> Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare
> Andriessen: De Tijd (Time)
> Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat
> Harvey: Speakings
> Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
> Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28
> Marshall: Gradual Requiem
> Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
> Mennin: Moby Dick
> Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36
> Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
> Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary"
> Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
> Obrecht: Missa Maria zart
> 
> Maybe 5 of these works should be incorporated in the next game thread along with the next 5 bumped works?


I think that's a good idea.

after calvinpv: nom Gretchaninov

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Nom Nishimura

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light" - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid


----------



## science

I think at this point it's safe to assume that we'll often get to ten or fifteen or whatever here faster than the other thread eliminates them. Why not just have a rolling thing, adding the new ones from this list to that list whenever this one gets to ten or fifteen? 

However, perhaps we should start a new thread every so often there just as a way to keep track of the post-3000 list.


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> I think at this point it's safe to assume that we'll often get to ten or fifteen or whatever here faster than the other thread eliminates them. Why not just have a rolling thing, adding the new ones from this list to that list whenever this one gets to ten or fifteen?
> 
> However, perhaps we should start a new thread every so often there just as a way to keep track of the post-3000 list.


Or maybe we could have a co-current "losers' game" that takes care of the bottom five? I really like the concept of a rolling game.


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> Or maybe we could have a co-current "losers' game" that takes care of the bottom five? I really like the concept of a rolling game.


How would you integrate the winners of the loser's game with the winners of the winners game?

Way off topic: There is a book called "Winning the Loser's Game" by a dude I worked for once. Nice guy. He entrusted me with $5000 worth of wine glasses that he meant to give to his wife for their anniversary back when $5000 worth of wine glasses still meant something. I asked the housekeeper where to hide the glasses, where the wife would never look, and he showed me a shelf in the garage.... A few days later, the glasses were gone. Just disappeared. I looked everywhere. So the day of their anniversary comes and he calls me and asks me to bring the glasses, and I'm like, "Sorry, Charles, they're gone." He very calmly responded (I remember the exact words), "I don't like the way this conversation is going." As if I'd said, "Your shoe's untied," and he'd said, "Oh, that's too bad." I literally had nothing to say but somehow I thought of saying, "Me neither." And fortunately his wife had found them. That in itself is a fun bit of the story. She had found these super expensive wine glasses in the garage, she knew what they were, she just took them inside and put them under a bed, and neglected to mention it to anyone. Anyway, whew.


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

Nom Scriabin

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light" - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> How would you integrate the winners of the loser's game with the winners of the winners game?


Let's scrap that idea. I think what Trout originally suggested was better. As for the pace of the voting threads, maybe just decrease the end goal from 30 to 25.

After calvinpv:

Sec Nishimura

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"


----------



## science

after Port: sec scriabin 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nom Richter

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight - Trout
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 - leonsm

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

sec Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight - Trout

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

sec Richter

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight


----------



## science

after Port: sec Gretchaninov 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nom Hosokawa

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Nom Kapustin

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100


----------



## calvinpv

after Portamento:

Nom Bax

Nominated:
Bax: Winter Legends - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Sec Bax

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

Sec Kapustin

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Nom Monk

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Monk: Dolmen Music - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82


----------



## Trout

After myself:

Nom Hure

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto - Trout
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Monk: Dolmen Music - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82


----------



## science

sec Hosokawa 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Monk: Dolmen Music - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto


----------



## Portamento

After science:

nom Fibich

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Monk: Dolmen Music - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

nom Zemlinsky

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Monk: Dolmen Music - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto


----------



## Cygnenoir

After calvinpv:

sec Monk

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music


----------



## calvinpv

After Cygnenoir:

nom Hauer (An early pioneer of 12-tone music, possibly the true inventor of it. Some of his music is incredibly boring, but these piano pieces are a nice exception. The counterpoint and textures actually remind me more of Reger than of Schoenberg):






Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25 - calvinpv
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv:

Sec Hauer

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25

So we've reached 15 works. I will change the rules of future voting threads to make sure they finish quicker. Meanwhile, should we continue to, say, 25?


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> I will change the rules of future voting threads to make sure they finish quicker.


Great idea. Perhaps we could also somehow slow ourselves down on this thread. It's fast by my standards!


----------



## science

after Port: Nom Hearne 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Hearne: Sound from the Bench: (Ch) oral Argument - science 
Huré: Piano Quintet - Trout
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Huré 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Hearne: Sound from the Bench - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet

Can some provide links to the Brüll and Novák works?

Also, science, (Ch) oral Argument is only a single movement from Sound from the Bench -- there are 4 more!!!


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> Also, science, (Ch) oral Argument is only a single movement from Sound from the Bench -- there are 4 more!!!


Four times the fun! It's like having quadruplets!


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> Can some provide links to the Brüll and Novák works?


I'm sorry brother, this is the best I can do! I have the CD but there's no easy way for me to share it with you because it's in Scratchgolf's basement....


----------



## calvinpv

after myself: nom Kurtág

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Hearne: Sound from the Bench - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Kurtág: Zwiegespräch - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet


----------



## Portamento

calvinpv said:


> Can some provide links to the Brüll and Novák works?


Hmm... I swear there used to be a YouTube video but I guess it got taken down.

After calvinpv: sec Kurtág/Kurtág Jr.

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Hearne: Sound from the Bench - science 
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág: Zwiegespräch


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento: sec Hearne

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Nom Nyman

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench


----------



## Trout

After myself:

Nom Vladigerov

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3 - Trout
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Sec Vladigerov - great work

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

nom Lourié

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31


----------



## science

This is how far behind I am, but that Kiel is very pleasant! I want to hear more Kiel! 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nom Niculescu

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Niculescu: Ison II - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> This is how far behind I am, but that Kiel is very pleasant! I want to hear more Kiel!


Kiel is one of the many underrated second-rate Romantics; others include Gernsheim, Herzogenberg, Raff, and Volkmann!

After Trout:

Nom Shchedrin

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Niculescu: Ison II - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 - Portamento
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67


----------



## Trout

I'll add one more nomination before I start listening to everyone else's. I promise!

After Portamento:

Nom Reubke

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Niculescu: Ison II - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm - Trout
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 - Portamento
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67


----------



## calvinpv

I'll also add just one more nomination before listening to others
After Trout:

Nom Fano -- another pioneering early total serialist work

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Niculescu: Ison II - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm - Trout
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 - Portamento
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Sec Fibich - a treasure trove of lovely Romantic music

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Niculescu: Ison II - Trout
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm - Trout
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 - Portamento
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

Sec Niculescu

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm - Trout
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 - Portamento
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
22. Niculescu: Ison II


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Sec Shchedrin

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm - Trout
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
22. Niculescu: Ison II
23. Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2


----------



## Trout

After myself:

Nom Andriessen

Nominated:
Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer - Trout
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm - Trout
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
22. Niculescu: Ison II
23. Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

sec Reubke

Nominated:
Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer - Trout
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
22. Niculescu: Ison II
23. Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2
24. Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm


----------



## calvinpv

After me:

sec Andriessen

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
22. Niculescu: Ison II
23. Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2
24. Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm
25. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer


----------



## calvinpv

After me:

nom Bach

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
2. Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
3. Donatoni: Arpège
4. Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
5. Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
6. Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
7. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
8. Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
9. Richter: On the Nature of Daylight 
10. Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
11. Bax: Winter Legends
12. Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
13. Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto 
14. Monk: Dolmen Music
15. Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
16. Huré: Piano Quintet
17. Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
18. Hearne: Sound from the Bench
19. Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
20. Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
21. Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
22. Niculescu: Ison II
23. Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2
24. Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm
25. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer


----------



## science

This will be a fantastic poll.... How are we going to work this out?


----------



## Portamento

So we have the above 25, then ten from the previous poll: 

Andre: ...22, 13...
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem - 10 
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia), op. 25
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano (Oboe Quartet)
Wolpe: Symphony

Introducing five of the previously-bumped works, we have a list of 40:

Andre: ...22, 13...
Andriessen: De tijd (Time)
Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments
Bax: Winter Legends
Boulez: Le visage nuptial
Donatoni: Arpège
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
Harvey: Speakings
Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
Hearne: Sound from the Bench
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99
Huré: Piano Quintet in D
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Monk: Dolmen Music
Niculescu: Ison II
Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light"
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem - 10
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia), op. 25
Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2
Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano (Oboe Quartet)
Wolpe: Symphony
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat

Finally, some changes need to be made to move the game along.

How about changing the 'enshrinement threshold' from 30 to 20, and increasing the amount of points one can allot from five to ten?


----------



## science

I would favor lowering the threshold to 10, but leaving the points at five. Trying to do 10 at a time with a list that long will probably involve some mistakes.


----------



## Trout

I don't think the points are necessarily the issue here. To me, it seems that there is just there aren't enough people voting regularly and that the games seem to continue longer than the amount of interest people have. My proposal would be to end the games much sooner: perhaps once the top 5 are voted in, add the next 5 pieces to the list in order of their point totals, for example. Or, add any remaining work to garner at least 20 points to the list after enshrining the first 5.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I don't think the points are necessarily the issue here. To me, it seems that there is just there aren't enough people voting regularly and that the games seem to continue longer than the amount of interest people have. My proposal would be to end the games much sooner: perhaps once the top 5 are voted in, add the next 5 pieces to the list in order of their point totals, for example. Or, add any remaining work to garner at least 20 points to the list after enshrining the first 5.


That's true. I guess it's the nature of being 3000 works into this process: people know too few of the works. They'd rather vote for or against things they already know.


----------



## Portamento

I'd prefer the latter of the two options voiced by Trout.


----------



## calvinpv

I also like Trout's second option, but I think the threshold should be like 15 instead of 20. We're getting a backlog of non-enshrined works, and the more we get, the slower the game will become because we will all be distributing points more evenly and, hence, slowing the rate of point accumulation.

I also agree with Trout that lack of participation is an issue. I think lack of visibility is part of the reason why participation is so low -- the polls are getting lost amongst all the other polls. But unfortunately, I think it's also due to what science said -- people know too few of the works at this point and so refuse to participate. I say 'unfortunate' because, to me, this sort of reasoning literally contradicts the spirit of this forum, which is to expose oneself to new and unfamiliar music (regardless of whether, at the end of the day, you end up liking that music or not).

Of course, I don't want to force people to participate; at the same time, though, we gotta find a way to _encourage_ people to want to participate. Especially for a project like this, which, for me personally, is one of the best things to come out the forum (I literally use the 3000+ list all the time; I have it bookmarked, and every time I encounter a new composer, I immediately go to this list to see what are considered to be that composer's "best" works).

I can think of a couple of solutions. One would be to place all the TC projects, including this one, under some separate heading on the front page (alongside the other headings "Classical Music Discussion", "Religious Music", "Composers' Guestbook", etc.) so that it would be one of the first things people would see when entering this site. The other solution may be less feasible, but it would be to somehow tie the poll to logging in as a member. For example, every time a member logs in, before he or she can post, a screen pops up giving them the option to vote on the most recent list of works up for enshrinement.


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> I also like Trout's second option, but I think the threshold should be like 15 instead of 20. We're getting a backlog of non-enshrined works, and the more we get, the slower the game will become because we will all be distributing points more evenly and, hence, slowing the rate of point accumulation.
> 
> I also agree with Trout that lack of participation is an issue. I think lack of visibility is part of the reason why participation is so low -- the polls are getting lost amongst all the other polls. But unfortunately, I think it's also due to what science said -- people know too few of the works at this point and so refuse to participate. I say 'unfortunate' because, to me, this sort of reasoning literally contradicts the spirit of this forum, which is to expose oneself to new and unfamiliar music (regardless of whether, at the end of the day, you end up liking that music or not).
> 
> Of course, I don't want to force people to participate; at the same time, though, we gotta find a way to _encourage_ people to want to participate. Especially for a project like this, which, for me personally, is one of the best things to come out the forum (I literally use the 3000+ list all the time; I have it bookmarked, and every time I encounter a new composer, I immediately go to this list to see what are considered to be that composer's "best" works).
> 
> I can think of a couple of solutions. One would be to place all the TC projects, including this one, under some separate heading on the front page (alongside the other headings "Classical Music Discussion", "Religious Music", "Composers' Guestbook", etc.) so that it would be one of the first things people would see when entering this site. The other solution may be less feasible, but it would be to somehow tie the poll to logging in as a member. For example, every time a member logs in, before he or she can post, a screen pops up giving them the option to vote on the most recent list of works up for enshrinement.


It is off-topic, but I've actually fantasized about creating a site that does that - just a thing that lets you vote about once a day and keeps an automatic tally of everyone's vote. I would not have enshrinements; everyone could just keep voting for the same few works if they wanted to, so of course a few "warhorses" would get most of the votes and points, but the list would get interesting further down.

Anyway, unless Mr. Magle owes one of us a favor, I don't think we can do anything like that here....


----------



## science

How about requiring a "third" on this thread to get a thing "nominated" for the main poll? That would probably slow us down a fair bit! Plus, at least for those of us who are participating here, it might serve as an added incentive to listen to each other's nominations.


----------



## Portamento

These are all great ideas. Should we proceed with a goal of 30 for the first five enshrined, then 15 for the last five?


----------



## Trout

science said:


> How about requiring a "third" on this thread to get a thing "nominated" for the main poll? That would probably slow us down a fair bit! Plus, at least for those of us who are participating here, it might serve as an added incentive to listen to each other's nominations.


Good suggestion, although considering there are only 4 of us that seem to vote with some regularity, requiring 3 nominations may have the opposite effect: it may take too long to assemble a proper list. Still, I think we can at least try.



Portamento said:


> These are all great ideas. Should we proceed with a goal of 30 for the first five enshrined, then 15 for the last five?


That sounds good. We'll see how that works for the next game and continue tweaking if necessary.


----------



## science

Ok, here's a vote.... Krommer (Nom) 

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Krommer: Concerto for two clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 - science 
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Sec Krommer 

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" - calvinpv
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91


----------



## science

after Port: 

Sec Bach 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sec Zemlinsky

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Nom Glazunov

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15


----------



## calvinpv

Sorry for being away -- I was on vacation and the internet was just awful.

After Portamento:

Nom Scriabin

Finally, the entirety of Scriabin's magnificent collection of piano sonatas (minus, of course, the two early sonatas from his student days, which are just average) are either already enshrined or are in the process of being enshrined:






Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 - Portamento
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15


----------



## calvinpv

After me: sec Glazunov

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 - calvinpv

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv: sec Scriabin

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento: nom Pousseur

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62


----------



## science

after calvinpv: 

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Nyman: And Do They Do - Trout
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv 
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62


----------



## calvinpv

after science: sec Nyman

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv 
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do


----------



## calvinpv

after myself: nom Lachenmann

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv 
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do


----------



## Portamento

After calvinpv: nom Górecki

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" - Portamento
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv 
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento: sec Górecki

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv 
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"


----------



## calvinpv

After myself: nom Scriabin & Nemtin (I'm trying to not nominate the same composer more than once per round, but I can't resist in this case)

Nominated:
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 - science
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"


----------



## calvinpv

after myself: sec Brüll

Nominated:
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88


----------



## calvinpv

after myself: nom Roslavets

There are so many excellent works by this man that need to be enshrined. This is what I'm drawn to at the moment:






Nominated:
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix - calvinpv
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88


----------



## Ivan Smith

The linked piece sounds cool so far. So many pieces to hear though....


----------



## science

Ivan Smith said:


> The linked piece sounds cool so far. So many pieces to hear though....


No doubt, brother! Welcome to the project!


----------



## science

science said:


> It is off-topic, but I've actually fantasized about creating a site that does that - just a thing that lets you vote about once a day and keeps an automatic tally of everyone's vote. I would not have enshrinements; everyone could just keep voting for the same few works if they wanted to, so of course a few "warhorses" would get most of the votes and points, but the list would get interesting further down.


I'm thinking of starting this up as a thread.

The first post would say something like this:



> New to classical music? Or a veteran listener looking for something new? You've come to the right place!
> 
> The participants of this forum have created this list of recommendations, ranked from our highest recommendations (at the top) on down to works we specifically do not recommend. You can find it in the posts right below this one. These recommendations embody an accumulation of many people's knowledge and a consensus (via compromise) of many people's tastes. We eagerly hope it helps you fall in love with some music that you might not have heard already.
> 
> Happy listening!
> 
> Additionally, if you have any personal familiarity with classical music, and have formed any kind of opinions about it, you will probably, for one reason or another, view our list with dismay, even horror. Well, you can make it better. Or if you like it, you can help us make it still better.
> 
> We constantly update this list as we discover new works or remember old ones that we'd forgotten to recommend, and in this project, every vote, regardless of when it is cast, carries an equal weight.
> 
> So it's not too late: all you have to do is cast a vote, baby, and share your insight with us. Someone will appreciate it. (Someone else will disagree with it. That's life in this tragically fallen world. It's even worse on the internet.) But if you bring any knowledge to us, we will definitely appreciate it. So please, especially if you have decades of study and careful listening to share, vote in order to add your own insights and preferences to our recommendations. Of course, even if you only know a few works, feel free to your tastes with the world.
> 
> If you want to help us, see below for instructions. Thank you!


From there, the rules would be something like this:



> How to Participate
> 
> Anyone who chooses to participate can recommend works (regardless of era, genre, whatever) by voting for them. You can vote as many times as you want, but you must wait a minimum of sixteen hours between your votes. (The idea is to enable each of us to vote about once a day.)
> 
> Each vote must have three parts: a +2, a +1, and a -1. So you think of two works you want to recommend more strongly - it doesn't matter whether they're already on the list or not - and you vote for them with the +2 and +1 parts of your vote. You also have to find a work that (in your opinion) is recommended too strongly relative to the other works on the list. That might be difficult, but you've got to do it! You will give that work the -1 part of your vote. (You can't vote -1 for a work not on the list or at zero; no works can be voted below zero. Also, any work that is voted back down to zero will be recorded as a score of zero rather than completely deleted.)
> 
> So you can vote by using this chart:
> 
> +2: [any work that you want to recommend more strongly]
> +1: [another work that you want to recommend more strongly]
> -1: [a work that you think is recommended too strongly compared to the other works on the board]
> 
> And that's it! You're done. Come back in sixteen hours and vote again.
> 
> However, there are two more big rules!
> 
> First: *You cannot vote for or against a work on consecutive votes*. That means that if you vote (for example) for Beethoven's Symphony #9 with a vote, your next vote cannot include Beethoven's Symphony #9. Sorry! You'll have to think of some other works to vote for, and then you can come back to Beethoven's Symphony #9 with a later vote. You can vote for or against a work as much as you want, but only every other vote.
> 
> (If you want, you can simplify the way you vote just by listing three works, which I will interpret as a +2 vote for the first work you mention, a +1 vote for the second work you mention and a -1 vote for the third work you mention.)
> 
> Periodically - every few days - I will restart the thread with an updated first post, containing the new list of our recommendations, in order from most recommended to least recommended. All works not listed are assumed to be not (yet) recommended! (Implicitly, all works ever have an initial score of zero, but they aren't actually listed at zero unless someone has at least voted them up once before someone else voted them back to zero.)
> 
> The final rule. Discussing the list is very strongly encouraged, however: *Criticizing other people's votes is NOT ALLOWED. If you don't like how someone else votes, vote differently. Or advocate in positive terms for the works you'd prefer. DO NOT CRITICIZE OTHER PEOPLE'S VOTES.*
> 
> And have fun. Thank you for your help creating this list!


I'm thinking of taking the list we've created so far, breaking it into "tiers" with, say, ten works on each tier, and using that as a starting point.

Does that make sense? Any questions, suggestions, concerns, comments, etc.?


----------



## Portamento

That would be a lot of work. And you would have to manually sort through everyone's personal jargon. For example:

-Symphony [no./#] 9 [in D minor]
-Pastoral Symphony
-Op. 125

I am a bit OCD about these things so those slight variations would really bother me.

Also, I think it would be best to dissociate the website from TC and just acknowledge that most of its participants are from here.

After science: sec Pousseur

Nominated:
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Lourié: Synthèses - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
9. Pousseur: Paraboles-mix


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> That would be a lot of work. And you would have to manually sort through everyone's personal jargon. For example:
> 
> -Symphony [no./#] 9 [in D minor]
> -Pastoral Symphony
> -Op. 125
> 
> I am a bit OCD about these things so those slight variations would really bother me.
> 
> Also, I think it would be best to dissociate the website from TC and just acknowledge that most of its participants are from here.


Thanks for the advice!

You're right about how much work it would be.... That is one reason I'm hesitating. The main reason is that I want to know what you guys (and especially Trout, who's put in so much work) think.

I wouldn't be able to publicly invite people from here to a separate website.


----------



## Trout

I like the idea! It reminds me of the excitement at the beginning of this project in which all of the top positions were up for grabs.

The tiers could be rather messy given the large number of works here. It might be more inviting and less daunting to simply start over.

In terms of ranking, one idea I've had is to first rank pieces by the number of distinct users that voted for them, and then break the ties using the number of points each piece receives. Points inherently reward the people who vote the most. As much as I've liked this project, it has been completely dominated by a small number of us devoted voters. My suggestion would instead place greater emphasis on broad consensus over time, or in other words, people who join much later in the project may still be able to move around the pieces at the top.

Portamento's right in that having to reformat people's votes would take quite some time. Once all pieces have a consistent format, counting the results should be pretty easy to do using Excel's PivotTable feature. That would store the history of everyone's votes and would allow you would be able to look at how much each user has voted for each piece.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I like the idea! It reminds me of the excitement at the beginning of this project in which all of the top positions were up for grabs.
> 
> The tiers could be rather messy given the large number of works here. It might be more inviting and less daunting to simply start over.
> 
> In terms of ranking, one idea I've had is to first rank pieces by the number of distinct users that voted for them, and then break the ties using the number of points each piece receives. Points inherently reward the people who vote the most. As much as I've liked this project, it has been completely dominated by a small number of us devoted voters. My suggestion would instead place greater emphasis on broad consensus over time, or in other words, people who join much later in the project may still be able to move around the pieces at the top.
> 
> Portamento's right in that having to reformat people's votes would take quite some time. Once all pieces have a consistent format, counting the results should be pretty easy to do using Excel's PivotTable feature. That would store the history of everyone's votes and would allow you would be able to look at how much each user has voted for each piece.


So your idea is that an individual voter would only be able to vote for a work one time? Or to keep a separate tally of voters and votes?


----------



## Trout

science said:


> So your idea is that an individual voter would only be able to vote for a work one time? Or to keep a separate tally of voters and votes?


The latter. So if there's a frequent voter who really likes Atterberg's 6th symphony to the point where they've voted for it as much as possible, the board might look like this:

Beethoven: Symphony #9 - 100
Atterberg: Symphony #6 - 85
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 72
Bach: St. Matthew Passion - 70

But, if we rank by the number of voters first, then the Atterberg would be limited as to how high it can rank unless there are more voters for it. E.g.:

Beethoven: Symphony #9 - 8 voters|100 points
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 6|72
Bach: St. Matthew Passion - 6|70
...
...
...
Bartók: Cantata Profana - 2|3
Atterberg: Symphony #6 - 1|85
...
...

I think this system still incentivizes regular voting while not providing those voters all the power over the project. I think it also will encourage people to vote for/against more consensus pieces rather than their own select few. Hopefully this all made sense.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> The latter. So if there's a frequent voter who really likes Atterberg's 6th symphony to the point where they've voted for it as much as possible, the board might look like this:
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony #9 - 100
> Atterberg: Symphony #6 - 85
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 72
> Bach: St. Matthew Passion - 70
> 
> But, if we rank by the number of voters first, then the Atterberg would be limited as to how high it can rank unless there are more voters for it. E.g.:
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony #9 - 8 voters|100 points
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 6|72
> Bach: St. Matthew Passion - 6|70
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Bartók: Cantata Profana - 2|3
> Atterberg: Symphony #6 - 1|85
> ...
> ...
> 
> I think this system still incentivizes regular voting while not providing them all the power over the project. Hopefully this all made sense.


Ok, I get it.

It certainly makes sense. It is exactly the kind of thing that I'm trying to deal with by requiring a negative vote, and by forbidding voters from voting for a single work with consecutive votes.

What I worry about is keeping track of each individual's votes. I used to do this with the original TC project, just for fun, but it became tedious - and, over a long period, people change their user names, which I did not want to try to keep track of.

I see how Excel would make this much easier. A column for the work, a column for the number of voters, a column for the total votes, and then a column for each voter. Still... I want to minimize the work I do! I'm much lazier than you are!

I feel like the negative vote will do the trick. If one person is pushing a random work really hard like that, it takes only two people using their negative votes to completely frustrate him. Over the long run, I trust the hard pushing person to lose interest or change obsessions.

If the balance of participants tilts in favor of people with weird obsessions... your way would be much better!

I ran this for a few weeks on another board, and when I called it off (the sniping of the participants made me mad), the tally looked like this:



> *Tier 8: (most strongly recommended): *
> Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro)
> 
> *Tier 7:*
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
> 
> *Tier 6:*
> Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> Beethoven: Symphony #3 "Eroica" ("Heroic") in E-flat, op. 55
> Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" in D minor, op. 125
> Debussy: La mer
> Ligeti: Études
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> Mahler: Symphony #9
> Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> Mozart: Don Giovanni
> Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie (Hippolytus and Aricia)
> Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
> Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
> Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
> Wagner: Parsifal
> 
> *Tier 5:*
> Bach, JS: Matthäus-Passion (St. Matthew Passion), BWV 244
> Bach, JS: Das Wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893
> Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
> Boulez: Pli selon pli (Fold by Fold)
> Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 & 2
> Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
> Ives: Symphony #4
> Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor
> Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (Illuminations from the Beyond...)
> Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
> Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
> Monteverdi: The 8th Madrigal Book, Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi (Madrigals of War and Love)
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
> Rameau: Pièces de clavecin
> Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin (The Fair Maid of the Mill), op. 25, D. 795
> Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring)
> Stravinsky: Threni
> Verdi: Otello
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 
> *Tier 4 *
> Bach, JS: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
> Bach, JS: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Quasi una fantasia" ("Moonlight")
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
> Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
> Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68
> Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
> Berg: Wozzeck
> Berio: Sinfonia
> Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14
> Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
> Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
> Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
> Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
> Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
> Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit (Thus the Night)
> Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement (Timbre, space, movement)
> Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
> Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
> Haydn, J: Symphony #104 "London" in D
> Janáček: Sinfonietta
> Josquin: Nymphes des bois (La Déploration de Johannes Ockeghem)
> Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro (Saint Peter's Tears)
> Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor, S.177
> Lutosławski: Symphony #3
> Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
> Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 "Italian" in A, op. 90
> Messiaen: Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement (The Book of the Blessed Sacrament)
> Messiaen: Trois petites liturgies de la presence divine (Three Small Liturgies of the Divine Presence)
> Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
> Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" in C, K. 551
> Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
> Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable," op. 29
> Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
> Nørgard: Symphony #3
> Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (Pope Marcellus Mass)
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
> Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
> Schubert: String Quartet #14 "Death and the Maiden" in D minor, D. 810
> Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
> Schubert: Symphony #8 "Unfinished" in B minor, D. 759
> Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
> Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
> Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
> Stravinsky: Agon
> Stravinsky: Les noces (The Wedding)
> Stravinsky: Petrushka
> Tallis: Spem in Alium
> Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> Verdi: Falstaff
> Wagner: Der Meistersinger von Nürnberg (The Master-Singers of Nuremberg)
> 
> *Tier 3: *
> Adams, J: Harmonielehre
> Alfonso X El Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria
> Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
> Bach, JS: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" (Passionate) in F minor, op. 57
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
> Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130, including the Große Fuge (Great Fugue), op. 133
> Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
> Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
> Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (The Hammer Without a Master)
> Boulez: Sur Incises
> Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
> Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
> Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
> Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
> Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
> Chopin: Nocturnes
> Debussy: Études for piano
> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
> Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
> Dvořák: Symphony #9 "From the New World" in E minor, op. 95
> Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
> Feldman: Rothko Chapel
> Grisey: Espaces acoustiques
> Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
> Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum ("Sibylline Prophecies")
> Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
> Mahler: Symphony #3
> Martin: Petite symphonie concertante, op. 54
> Monteverdi (et. al.?): L'incoronazione di Poppea (The Coronation of Poppaea)
> Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
> Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, op. 67
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
> Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus (Concerto for birds and orchestra), op. 61
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
> Schnittke: Piano Quintet
> Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24
> Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
> Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
> Schumann: Dichterliebe (A Poet's Love), op. 48
> Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (Oh My Betraying Eyes)
> Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
> Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
> Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
> Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
> Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
> Stravinsky: Symphony in C
> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74
> Thomson: The Feast of Love
> Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione (The Contest of Harmony and Invention), including Le quattro staggioni (The Four Seasons)
> Webern: Symphony, op. 21
> Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
> Xenakis: Jonchaies
> 
> *Tier 2: *
> Adams, J: The Dharma at Big Sur
> Adams, JL: Become Ocean
> Albéniz: Iberia
> Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys, op. 39
> Bach, JS: Johannes-Passion (St. John Passion), BWV 245
> Barber: Symphony #1 (in one movement), op. 9
> Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
> Bartók: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
> Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
> Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
> Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
> Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
> Bellini: Norma
> Berg: Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto) for Piano, Violin, and 13 Wind Instruments
> Berg: Violin Concerto
> Bernstein: Mass
> Boccherini: Quintettino (Quintet) "La Musica notturna delle strade di Madrid" (Night Music of the Streets of Madrid) in C, op. 30/6
> Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
> Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
> Brahms: Ein deutsches requiem ("A German Requiem"), op. 45
> Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
> Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
> Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn ("St. Anthony Variations"), op. 56a
> Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
> Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
> Busoni: Berceuse élégiaque, op. 42
> Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
> Casella: A notte alta, op. 30
> Chopin: Ballades
> Chopin: Polonaise in A Flat, op. 53, "Heroic"
> Chopin: Preludes, op. 28
> Crumb: Black Angels
> Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia
> Debussy: Jeux (Games)
> Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
> Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola and harp
> Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
> Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
> Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
> Enescu: Oedipe
> Falla: El sombrero de tres picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
> Franck: Violin Sonata in A
> Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
> Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50
> Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
> Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
> Gorecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
> Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
> Gubaidulina: Repentance
> Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
> Haydn, J: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
> Haydn, J: Symphony #101 "The Clock" in D
> Harvey: Mortuos Plango Vivos Voco
> Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
> Holst: The Planets, op. 32
> Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
> Humperdinck: Hansel and Gretel
> Janáček: Jenůfa
> Janáček's String Quartet #1, "Kreutzer Sonata"
> Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
> Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R. V. Troussova, op. 17
> Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano
> Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, S.160-163
> Lully: Atys
> Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
> Maderna: Quadrivium
> Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
> Mahler: Symphony #4 in G
> Mahler: Symphony #5
> Martin: Ballade for Trombone and Orchestra
> Martinů: Polní mše (Field Mass)
> Martinů: Symphony #4, H. 305
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
> Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 20
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A minor, op. 56
> Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead)
> Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 3
> Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 4
> Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flak, K. 482
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
> Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
> Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
> Nono: Prometeo (Prometheus)
> Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
> Orff: Carmina Burana
> Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
> Pérotin: Sederunt principes
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
> Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
> Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
> Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
> Rachmaninoff: 24 Preludes, opp. 3/2, 23, and 32
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
> Rachmaninov: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
> Rameau: Castor et Pollux (1754 version)
> Rautavaara: Vigilia
> Ravel: Piano Trio
> Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin (pour piano)
> Reich: Different Trains
> Saariaho: Je sens un deuxième coeur (I feel a second heart)
> Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 "Organ" in C minor, op. 78
> Schumann: Études Symphoniques (Symphonic Studies), op. 13
> Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
> Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
> Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
> Schütz: Cantiones sacrae
> Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
> Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
> Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77/99
> Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge ("Song of the Youths")
> Stockhausen: Gruppen for 3 orchestras
> Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
> Strauss, R: Elektra, op. 58
> Stravinsky: Dumbarton Oaks
> Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
> Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
> Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
> Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
> Toch: Die chinesische Flöte, op. 29
> Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
> Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
> Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
> Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem à 6)
> Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch (Spanish songbook)
> 
> *Tier 1: *
> Abrahamsen: let me tell you
> Adams, J: Nixon in China
> Allegri: Miserere
> Alwyn: Lyra Angelica (Harp Concerto)
> Anon.: Dies irae (Gregorian chant)
> Antheil: Ballet Mécanique
> Bacewicz: String Quartet #5
> Bax: Symphony #1
> Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
> Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat "Harp", op. 74
> Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans)
> Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus
> Bonis: Piano Quartet #2, op. 124
> Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
> Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
> Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
> Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
> Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
> Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat
> Cage: 4'33"
> Cage: Music of Changes
> Carter: Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei
> Casella: La Giara
> Cerha: Bruchstück, geträumt (Fractured, Dreamed)
> Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet, op. 21
> Chopin: Scherzi (Scherzos)
> Copland: Appalachian Spring
> Dukas: L'apprenti sorcier (The Sorcerer's Apprentice)
> Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
> Enescu: Chamber Symphony in E, op. 33
> Ferrari: Presque Rien #1: Le Lever du Jour au Bord de la Mer (Almost Nothing #1: Daybreak at the Seashore)
> Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18
> Franck: Symphony in D minor
> Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
> Ginastera: Variaciones concertantes, op. 23
> Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
> Handel: Giulio Cesare
> Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
> Hartmann: Symphony #1 "Versuch eines Requiem" (Essay Towards a Requiem)
> Haydn, J: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
> Haydn, M.: Requiem (Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo)
> Heller: Voyage autour de ma chambre (Voyage around my room)
> Henning: Out in the Sun
> Hindemith: Violin Sonata #1, op. 11/4
> Husa: Music for Prague 1968
> Ives: The Unanswered Question
> Josquin: Miserere
> Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor
> Kancheli: Mourned by the Wind, liturgy for solo viola & orchestra
> Koechlin: Ballade for piano and orchestra, op. 50
> Krenek: Symphonic Elegy (in memoriam Anton Webern), op. 105
> Lang: The Little Match Girl Passion
> Ligeti: Atmosphères
> Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
> Liszt: Christus, S.3
> Mahler: Symphony #7
> Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 "Ballade" in E minor, op. 60
> Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
> Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux
> Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
> Mozart: Great Mass in C minor K. 427/417a
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
> Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K. 525
> Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
> Nono: Das attendee Klarsein
> Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse [High-Speed Music])
> Orff: Der Mond
> Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
> Pärt: Fratres
> Pierné: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
> Poulenc: Gloria
> Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
> Puccini: La bohème
> Puccini: Madama Butterfly
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
> Rawsthorne: Piano Concerto #1
> Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
> Ravel: Bolero
> Reich: Proverb
> Riley: In C
> Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
> Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
> Schnittke: String Trio
> Schnittke: Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
> Schnittke: Viola Concerto
> Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
> Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
> Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
> Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
> Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
> Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121
> Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
> Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
> Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
> Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
> Smetana: Má vlast (My Homeland)
> Smetana: String Quartet #1 "From My Life" in E minor
> Stockhausen: Hymnen
> Strauss, J: Radetzky March, op. 228
> Strauss, R: Don Juan, op. 20
> Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
> Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
> Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
> Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
> Teixeira: Te Deum
> Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
> Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
> Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia antartica" (Antarctic Symphony)
> 
> *Tier 0 (not recommended): *
> Enescu: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 26/1
> Mahler: Symphony #10
> Strauss, J II: An der schönen blauen Donau (The Blue Danube), op. 314
> All other works!
> 
> This is updated as of hustlefan's vote in reply #607.


So there was some weirdness (Threni above the Firebird; Jonchaies above works like Mozart PC #21), but IMO over time it was getting less and less weird, and would have continued to get less weird. I think the weird obsessions of various users tend to cancel each other out - provided there is a negative vote.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> What I worry about is keeping track of each individual's votes. I used to do this with the original TC project, just for fun, but it became tedious - and, over a long period, people change their user names, which I did not want to try to keep track of.
> 
> I see how Excel would make this much easier. A column for the work, a column for the number of voters, a column for the total votes, and then a column for each voter. Still... I want to minimize the work I do! I'm much lazier than you are!


PivotTables were made for lazy people. All you would need to do is keep a running history of each vote. Each vote just requires the piece, number of points and user. Excel should do the rest!



> If one person is pushing a random work really hard like that, it takes only two people using their negative votes to completely frustrate him. Over the long run, I trust the hard pushing person to lose interest or change obsessions.


This is a good point. Maybe there can be a rule that says negative votes can only be used on works with at least 2 voters. Or just eliminate the negative vote entirely.



> I ran this for a few weeks on another board, and when I called it off (the sniping of the participants made me mad), the tally looked like this:
> 
> So there was some weirdness (Threni above the Firebird; Jonchaies above works like Mozart PC #21), but IMO over time it was getting less and less weird, and would have continued to get less weird. I think the weird obsessions of various users tend to cancel each other out - provided there is a negative vote.


Yes I remember that project now. The results are pretty interesting, though I do think that method can give an undue amount of power to old, regular voters compared to infrequent or new voters.

I'll be quite busy today, so I can share some more thoughts a bit later!


----------



## science

I'll try to figure out the Excel PivotTables thing. I think I have the idea but you might have a simpler method in mind.


----------



## Portamento

I like Trout's original suggestion; I also like the idea of a negative vote. Do with it what you will.


----------



## science

Overnight (where I am) I had the idea that actually we could do both....


----------



## science

We could also do one of the old-fashioned projects with a round of voting for anything followed by a round of ranking the winners of that round.


----------



## science

So here's what I'm going to do. I'm going to run two experimental games stopping at, say, 25 works. One will use the method of counting voters and then vote tallies, and then the other will use the method of anonymous scores with a negative vote. After the two games, we'll see how we feel about the two of them.

Edit: I've started it and I'm excited! Here we go!

Meanwhile, this project has no reason to stop!


----------



## Trout

Sec Lourié

Nominated:
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos - calvinpv
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
9. Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
10. Lourié: Synthèses


----------



## science

Just bumping this...


----------



## Trout

Sec Fano

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
9. Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
10. Lourié: Synthèses
11. Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## science

Nom Martinu 

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Martinů: La revue de cuisine - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
9. Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
10. Lourié: Synthèses
11. Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## Portamento

Nom Holst

Nominated:
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 - Portamento
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell - calvinpv
Martinů: La revue de cuisine - science 
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 - Portamento
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus - science
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens - calvinpv
Scriabin & Nemtin: Mysterium, Prefatory Action - calvinpv
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night - science 

Seconded:
1. Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
2. Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 15
4. Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
5. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62
6. Nyman: And Do They Do
7. Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
9. Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
10. Lourié: Synthèses
11. Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## science

Does anyone have any thoughts, suggestions, concerns, anything like that regarding the way the new project is going? 

Especially Trout - do you feel it's working out the way you'd envisioned?

One thing I'm thinking about it is that if we do go on and try a traditional project (without keeping track of each individual's votes), I want it to move faster. I wonder about having each vote consist of five positive points and one negative point without any +2 votes. That would build the board up faster. 

If we're still doing the current project in September, when I think I will have more time, I might suggest giving people more points then - perhaps five points a vote. 

OTOH, I am perhaps just being too impatient.... I hope to see what it looks like after a month.... July 13th will be the one-month anniversary....


----------



## science

Ok, I've now been thinking about this for at least 5 days and:

- After one month (a week from today), I will *pause*, not stop, the current project ("Trout's Rules") in order to try one that doesn't count individual voters but does include a negative vote. I will initially set each vote at 5 positive points (up to +2 on a single work) and 1 negative point. Later, after the board gets large enough, I might reduce the votes to 3 positive and 1 negative.

- Perhaps after a month of that one, I will go back to the "Trout's Rules" project. And so on, alternating months, until either someone agrees to run one of the two projects, or it becomes clear that we prefer one or the other.


----------



## Portamento

Is it too much to run both at the same time? Your project can maintain itself if each user updates the board with their vote.


----------



## Trout

I may be a bit biased, but I do like how current project is going. It seems to be naturally encouraging, without forcing, everyone to cast their votes for a wide variety of pieces instead of their own select favorites. While there is still regular tier movement, it does seem to be slowing down at the top as most of the consensus favorites seem to have already risen by now. For me, that's not a problem, but it might be somewhat static and boring for some. But it does give a lot of power to newcomers, as they can inherently reshuffle the list the more than regulars who have already voted for their favorites.

One thing that may be useful, at some time, is a list of who has voted for what pieces, especially if you intend to hand it off to someone else at some point. I'd be happy to help tally votes whenever you need a break.

Regarding the alternating projects idea, you can always try it, but I'm not sure if you would sustain the same enthusiasm/participation since people may not like the thought of starting over. I wonder if you could do the rule switch using the current board and just organize the list by points. Perhaps keep a reference copy in case you want to return to "my method" using it at some point. Or just continue to alternate the rules on the same board, which may keep things interesting.

Just my two cents!


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I may be a bit biased, but I do like how current project is going. It seems to be naturally encouraging, without forcing, everyone to cast their votes for a wide variety of pieces instead of their own select favorites. While there is still regular tier movement, it does seem to be slowing down at the top as most of the consensus favorites seem to have already risen by now. For me, that's not a problem, but it might be somewhat static and boring for some. But it does give a lot of power to newcomers, as they can inherently reshuffle the list the more than regulars who have already voted for their favorites.
> 
> One thing that may be useful, at some time, is a list of who has voted for what pieces, especially if you intend to hand it off to someone else at some point. I'd be happy to help tally votes whenever you need a break.
> 
> Regarding the alternating projects idea, you can always try it, but I'm not sure if you would sustain the same enthusiasm/participation since people may not like the thought of starting over. I wonder if you could do the rule switch using the current board and just organize the list by points. Perhaps keep a reference copy in case you want to return to "my method" using it at some point. Or just continue to alternate the rules on the same board, which may keep things interesting.
> 
> Just my two cents!


Did you see my botched roll-out?

I'd like to use the list we've built up on this project as a base and let people modify it by voting. I've thought about how to do it and this is the best I can come up with:

- Turn our 3000+ works list into a list with point values. I am thinking of giving 1 point for every five spots for the first 100 works, and 1 point for ever 10 spots for the rest of the works, down to the ones we started doing with the polls. For those I will start the ones we've just done at 1 point, the previous poll at 2 points, and so on back. That means 1-8 are the polls, 9-318 would be the first 3000 enshrinements.

- Then add in the points from the project we've just paused. That puts the top work at 319 points.

- I think each vote could be +5 and -1, distributed however the voter likes, with the instructions not to vote obsessively for any particular work. I think that would make people feel like their votes make a difference.


----------



## science

Another idea I have is just to give everything from the TC project one point and add that to the voting so far.


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> Another idea I have is just to give everything from the TC project one point and add that to the voting so far.


I like this better.


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> I like this better.


Ok. I will do it that way then. It's pretty simple. I'll start it as soon as I can - probably a few hours from now....


----------

